# 

## micbarpia

Witam wszystkich! 
update 28 marca 2018:
tak wygląda projekt: 
https://youtu.be/N_Lqfu8oG9w

Myślę, że nadszedł już ten czas...


Działka już jest, projekt na ukończeniu. Pojawia się coraz więcej pytań i stresu związanego z odpowiedzią na to najważniejsze... Czy podołam?!

 Już dawno chciałem rozpocząć pisanie tego dziennika ale ilość tekstu który należałoby tu zamieścić ciągle mnie do tego zniechęcała. 
Ten pierwszy wpis nie będzie długi bo postanowiłem dawkować swoje zapytania i dzielenie się postępami w miarę możliwości czasowych.
Dlatego dziś nadszedł ten dzień kiedy zaczynam i mam nadzieje będę regularnie "dorzucał do pieca"...

Teraz tylko muszę się zorientować jak dodawać obrazki do postów i za kilka chwil zadawać kolejne pytania...

----------


## ufbufkruf

Witaj w gronie samorobów i nic się nie bój, jeżeli masz odpowiednią ilość czasu (zależną od tego jak bardzo Ci się spieszy do wprowadzenia) to powinieneś dać rade. Czeka Cię dużo myślenia i jeszcze więcej czytania ale to daję dużą satysfakcję  gdy sam stworzysz swój dom. Trzymam kciuki i na pewno będę zaglądał.

----------


## micbarpia

Miło mi powitać pierwszego gościa w moim temacie :big grin:  dzięki za wsparcie

OK. Tak wygląda rzut parteru i piętra na chwile obecną. Projekt na ukończeniu, bardzo proszę o uwagi.
To mój pierwszy obrazek wstawiony na tym forum, nie znam standardów więc jeśli coś nieczytelne to będę się
starał poprawić. Ja to znam już na pamięć wiec nie umiem obiektywnie ocenić.

Bardzo doceniam każdą sugestie, uwagę... nawet te najbardziej krytyczne...


PÓŁNOC OD STRONY WEJŚCIA, GARAŻU:

PARTER:



PIĘTRO:



Trochę o założeniach:

*dom do 150m2,
*piętrowy bez skosów,
*gabinet na parterze w strefie blisko wejścia (wejście do gabinetu nie udostępnia reszty domu),
*dach kopertowy,
*przynajmniej 3 sypialnie
*spory garaż, 2stanowiskowy
*pomieszczenie nad garażem do zagospodarowania w przyszłości pod domowe studio muz,

----------


## aiki

A okna mi brakuje w salonie.

----------


## sebcioc55

Ja też się przywitam  :welcome:  i będę zaglądał.




> A okna mi brakuje w salonie.


mi też, a najlepiej to przydało by się okno od ściany do ściany. Brakuje też info o położeniu domu względem stron świata.

----------


## micbarpia

> Ja też się przywitam  i będę zaglądał.
> 
> 
> 
> mi też, a najlepiej to przydało by się okno od ściany do ściany. Brakuje też info o położeniu domu względem stron świata.


słusznie już uzupełniam info o stronach świata... co o okna... tak macie racje też ciągle chodzi mi to po głowie a z drugiej strony już tyle tych okien.... Dom ma być w stylu klasycznym i to dodatkowo trochę koliduje z takim wielkim oknem moim zdaniem. Kolejnym powodem tego, że dom jest bardziej "otwarty na zachód niż na południe to fakt, że działka ma szerokość 40m a głębokość już tylko 27m więc za domem nie będzie dużo miejsca ani pięknych widoków. Ogród właśnie od zachodu... no i ostatni argument (choć mniej ważny), telewizor czy tam rzutnik chciałbym na ścianie południowej żeby uniknąć problemów z odbiciami... ale nadal nie jestem przekonany na 100%.

tak mi przeszło przez myśl.... prościej zamurować niż wykuć ? :smile:  gdybym zmienił zdanie  :wink:

----------


## micbarpia

Dzisiaj byłem z wizytą w INSPEKTORACIE MELIORACJI I URZĄDZEŃ WODNYCH.

 W ciągu 2 tygodni okaże się czy na polu na którym się będziemy budować znajdują się jakieś urządzenia (sączki itd). Nie wiem czy bardzo to może pokomplikować moje plany złożenia wniosku o PNB jeszcze w tym roku... Czekamy...

W międzyczasie dorzucę kilka fotek z działką i ogrodzeniem wykonanym samodzielnie  wiosną 2017 roku:

MARZEC:

Działka jak wspomniałem, szczere pole:


Pierwszy zakup:


oczywiscie bez zawartosci:



Działeczka soczyście przywitała się z moimi nowymi butami:

które już nie wyglądały jakby miały tydzień, choć przyznaje głupim pomysłem było je zakładać ale jakoś tak na szybko wyszło, kierowca zadzwonił, że już blisko więc szybko złapałem co pod ręką i pojechałem  :smile:  oby tylko takie straty w przyszłości...

po godzinie od przyjazdu hds na miejsce:

----------


## Bertha

Spółki wodne (czy jak je tam zwał w historii)  wiedzą co nieco o rowach, o sączkach równo wiedzą, map na to nie ma, chyba że jakiś mocno siwy coś pamięta. Przy PnB nikogo sączki nie obchodzą bo na mapie ich nie ma.  Niby jakim cudem mają tam się pokazać?  Wykop pod fundament pokaże ci prawdę. Będą sączki to łączysz je osobną rurą i podłączasz to dyskretnie do najbliższego rowu lub drenażu domu poniżej najniżej położonej studzienki. Jeśli działka jest na terenie płaskim jak stół, to mogę tylko współczuć.  Wtedy piwnice masz z głowy a chatę podnieś troszkę wyżej, aby nie być bohaterem reportażu "Kolejni zalani z powodu niedrożnych rur/rowów (nieporzebne skreślić).

----------


## kamilb1987b

Hej, jak na samoroba to spory masz domek i dość trudny konstrukcyjnie. Jak bardzo się znasz na budowaniu i ilu będziesz miał pomocników? jaki szacujesz budżet i jak długo planujesz budować? Jak masz to zapodaj jakieś wizualizacje domku. Opowiedz szczegółowo jak technologicznie chcesz zbudować domek, typu z czego, ile izolacji itp bo na razie nic nie wiadomo. Z grubsza po rzutach widać że mur 25cm plus 20cm izolacji. 
Dobrze widzę że na piętrze aby dostać sie do sypialni to trzeba przejść przez pokój 2/5? Przeoczenie czy tak chcieliście?

----------


## micbarpia

> Spółki wodne (czy jak je tam zwał w historii)  wiedzą co nieco o rowach, o sączkach równo wiedzą, map na to nie ma, chyba że jakiś mocno siwy coś pamięta. Przy PnB nikogo sączki nie obchodzą bo na mapie ich nie ma.  Niby jakim cudem mają tam się pokazać?  Wykop pod fundament pokaże ci prawdę. Będą sączki to łączysz je osobną rurą i podłączasz to dyskretnie do najbliższego rowu lub drenażu domu poniżej najniżej położonej studzienki. Jeśli działka jest na terenie płaskim jak stół, to mogę tylko współczuć.  Wtedy piwnice masz z głowy a chatę podnieś troszkę wyżej, aby nie być bohaterem reportażu "Kolejni zalani z powodu niedrożnych rur/rowów (nieporzebne skreślić).


Piwnicy nie przewiduje, zobaczymy jak się sytuacja rozwinie. Działka raczej płaska ale zobaczymy jak oni to rozwiążą. Mam nadzieję, że nie będzie tragedii. Geotechnik przy badaniu ostatnio stwierdził, że warunki są bardzo korzystne, choć nie idealne.




> Hej, jak na samoroba to spory masz domek i dość trudny konstrukcyjnie. Jak bardzo się znasz na budowaniu i ilu będziesz miał pomocników? jaki szacujesz budżet i jak długo planujesz budować? Jak masz to zapodaj jakieś wizualizacje domku. Opowiedz szczegółowo jak technologicznie chcesz zbudować domek, typu z czego, ile izolacji itp bo na razie nic nie wiadomo. Z grubsza po rzutach widać że mur 25cm plus 20cm izolacji. 
> Dobrze widzę że na piętrze aby dostać sie do sypialni to trzeba przejść przez pokój 2/5? Przeoczenie czy tak chcieliście?


Wszystko o czym piszesz postaram się uzupełnić w niedługim czasie. Tyle się działo przez ostatni rok na działce a jeszcze więcej w głowie, że nie jestem tego w stanie od razu namalować. Jeśli chodzi o sypialnie to pomieszczenie 2/5 i sypialnia w zamyśle nazywa się sypialnią tylko architekt to jakoś tak opisał.
Fakt projekt jest spory... Boję się tego, ale póki mam zapał i zdrowie będę próbował. Pomocników póki co nie mam ale fakt, że przydałby się choć jeden na stałe. Zobaczymy jak wyjdzie. Najważniejsze, że kompletnie nie goni mnie czas. Mogę to budować i budować oczywiście w granicach rozsądku... w temacie budowlanki... jestem kompletnie zielony. Nic nie budowałem. Robiłem sobie jakieś tam prace wykończeniowe, remont łazienki i jakieś tam inne pierdoły o których nie warto wspominać. W podpisie u kogoś widziałem motto które mnie motywuje: " Zrobię to co umiem, a czego nie umiem to się nauczę i też zrobię" czy jakoś tak...

----------


## micbarpia

KWIECIEŃ MAJ CZERWIEC 2017:

Pierwsze graty na ogrodzenie, miało być tymczasowe ale siatka leśna jakoś do mnie nie przemawiała więc: 


Narożniki z pomocą kolegi... samemu trochę się obawiałem... potem już szło szybko...







pod koniec kwietnia wreszcie umowa na wodę i pierwszy grill:





w połowie maja wszystkie słupki pomalowane:

pod koniec czerwca działka zamknięta:

----------


## kamilb1987b

Nie chce Ci odbierać nadziei ale masz naprawdę trudny dom jak na samoroba tym bardziej że faktycznie sam planujesz budować bez pomocników, a tylko ich rozważasz. Sebastian którego przywołałeś budował prosty domek parterowy na rzucie prostokąta i praktycznie wymurował ściany ale dachu nie robił tylko zamówił wiązary wiec to odpadło. Tez robił płytę fund a ona jest chyba najłatwiejsza dla samoroba a zarazem najlżejsza bo nie trzeba dźwigać setki ciężkich bloczków betonowych, a jeden waży ponad 20kg. U Ciebie ze względu na to, że nad garażem będzie jakieś pomieszczenie to konstrukcyjnie najlepiej połączyć ściany garażu z ścianami domku, wiec murować z BK i fundament zrobić pod całością tradycyjny, aby równo siadało. Będzie sporo bloczków do przenoszenia, a to się równa bóle w plecach po takiej zabawie i dużo możliwych kontuzji. Praktycznie bez jednego czy dwóch pomocników nie ma co nawet podchodzić do tematu, bo urobisz się jak świnia a końca nie będzie widać. Jeszcze murowanie do pewnej wysokości jakość pójdzie, ale jak już będzie trzeba użyć rusztowania to wszystko bardzo spowolni gdy samemu je będziesz musiał przestawiać. Najlepiej sobie to dobrze przemyśleć bo raczej domek sie teraz przyda, a nie za 10lat jak już dzieciaki będą dorastać i za chwilę wyfruną z gniazdka. Też sobie trzeba ułożyć plan działania co będziesz i jak mniej więcej robił po kolei by potem na to nie tracić czasu.

----------


## ufbufkruf

A ja Ci powiem że mam podobny dom do Twojego i się da. Co prawda ja miałem olbrzymie wsparcie w rodzinie i znajomych. Prawie zawsze ktoś na budowie był ze mną. Co do tego bólu pleców to szczerze mówiąc bardziej mnie bolały jak miałem dłuższa przerwę w budowie od siedzenie przy biurku niż od "dźwigania" bloczków. Murarka chyba działał jak swoista gimnastyka. Jeśli będziesz sam zejdzie Ci się trochę dłużej.

----------


## B_i_U

Da się nawet bez żadnego wsparcia. Ja buduję dom piętrowy około 200m2 pow. użytkowej całkiem sam (no, z psem  :wink: ). Murowanie na kleju lub piance idzie dosyć szybko. Dla mnie największym wyzwaniem był strop monolityczny. Trwało to baaardzo długo. Teraz robię drugi strop.
Ważne żeby to lubić. Jeśli przyjście na budowę ma być udręką, to lepiej dać sobie spokój. Ja już jestem uzależniony od budowy.

Pozdrawiam
Bartek

----------


## micbarpia

> Da się nawet bez żadnego wsparcia. Ja buduję dom piętrowy około 200m2


No miło usłyszeć takie słowa... bardzo w to wierze bo u mnie tez około 200 wyjdzie. Dzięki B_i_U dzięki ukbufkruf ale też dzięki Kamilowi bo potrzebne jest też usłyszeć, że nie będzie podczas budowy samych kolorów tęczy... 

 Powiem tak, może to naiwne podejście ale myślenie mam takie: budowa będzie moją siłownią... Do tej pory zdarzało mi się płacić 2k za karnet rocznie i byłem tam kilka razy... w tym przypadku jeszcze zamierzam zarobić(nie wydając). Jak już wcześniej pisałem, nie mam presji czasu, a póki co odliczam dni do wbicia szpadla. Zdaję sobie sprawę, że będą i trudne momenty ale nastawienie pozytywne jest... To jest moje marzenie i chce je jako kolejne spełnić... Byle było zdrowie :smile:  

kilka informacji o projekcie:
*fundamenty tradycyjne (na99%) nie mam potwierdzenia od konstruktora ale wszystko na to wskazuje,
*ściany poro25+20styro (grafit) działowe też poro25(zależy mi na dobrej akustyce)
*dach wiązary gotowe z fabryki, pełne deskowanie + papa,
*dachówka ceramiczna 
*stropy monolityczne (tzn strop nad parterem i nad garażem)

pewnie o czymś jeszcze nie wspomniałem to uzupełnię...

Co do pomocników to w pewnym momencie nie da się obejść bez pomocy drugiej osoby ale mając na myśli pomocnika na stałe do całej budowy to u mnie nie ma takiej możliwości.

Ktoś wczoraj pytał o wizualizacje... Mam takie pseudo które robiłem sobie w Sketchupie ale trochę się wstydzę bo wygląda to mega średnio ale może jeszcze dopracuje i uzupełnię fotki.
póki co wstawiam tylko zdjęcia budynków na których z grubsza jeśli chodzi o elewacje bryłę stolarke się wzorowałem:

----------


## B_i_U

Jeśli chodzi o akustykę ścian to jeszcze lepszym wyborem będą silikaty.

Podoba mi się stwierdzenie: "To jest moje marzenie i chce je jako kolejne spełnić... Byle było zdrowie".

Powodzenia życzę
Bartek

P.S. Dom w podobnym stylu buduje forumowicz Mikolaj5 w dziennikach dzień po dniu.

----------


## micbarpia

no właśnie o silikatach też myślałem ale za mało póki co wiem, ktoś mądry podeśle jakieś ciekawe porównanie? albo gdzie tego szukać poza wujkiem google? 
ps dzięki za cynk poszukam Mikołaja.

----------


## B_i_U

Silikaty - najcięższy; najlepiej tłumiący dźwięki, najzimniejszy, idealny na ściany działowe; wytrzymałość 15MPa.
Beton komórkowy - bardzo nasiąkliwy, bardzo mała wytrzymałość (ale wystarczająca) 2-3MPa; najcieplejszy (porównywalny z drewnem) materiał ścienny; łatwy w obróbce; słabo tłumi dżwięki.
Ceramika poryzowana (Porotherm itp.) - to właściwie materiał o cechach uśrednionych biorąc pod uwagę powyższe; wytrzymałość porównywalna do silikatów; dużo większa promieniotwórczość; dobra przyczepność tynku.

To tak w skrócie.

----------


## rafhi

To i ja się przywitam  :smile:  

Hmm ja jak sam zauważyłeś buduję taki podobny domek może ciut mniejszy i rada jedna ... rób płytę - nie dlatego że ma te wszystkie super właściwości itp chociaż jak poczytasz to też przejrzysz na oczy ale wg. mnie czeka cię dużo murowania zapewne znakomity czas samemu. Mi na parter poszło 25 palet solbetu uwierz mi masakra. To pomyśl czy czasem po dzwiganiu 20 kg bloczków nie powiesz sobie dość i nie potrzebnie się zniechęcisz. Jeszcze się na marujesz.

Co do skomplikowanego domu.. nie wiele widzę tu utrudnię...  są domy gdzie masz zaokrąglenia na ścianach itp, różne dziwaczne wykusze, balkony itp. 

Stropy dużo roboty ale monolit to monolit, drugi strop pójdzie z górki. 

Zyczę powodzenia  :smile:  nie zrażaj się bo bedzie tak że ci się nie bedzie chciało ale jak sobie powiesz że dasz radę to dasz radę i ból pleców bedziesz dopiero czuł jak nic nie będziesz robił  :wink:

----------


## micbarpia

Miło powitać kolejną osobę której nick już kojarzy się po ponad 2 latach przeglądania forum...  :smile:  
Odnośnie projektu starałem się uprościć go maksymalnie. Bez balkonów wykuszy i innych bajerów a dla porównania powiem tylko ze podstawę stanowił projekt http://www.projektyzwizja.pl/projekt...em-2-lustrzany. Już go miałem kupować ale a to tu czegoś brak a to tu czegoś za dużo i tak wyszło to moje dziwaczne coś. Wiadomo kostka to kostka. Garaż trochę utrudnia ale jakoś to przeboleje bo wiem że musi tak być...Odnośnie bólu fizycznego przy budowie... pojawia się w prawie każdym poście więc coś musi być na rzeczy... :smile:  

Tymczasem mam do was prośbę: Kilka osób zwróciło mi uwagę, że salon mało doświetlony tylko jednymi drzwiami 180/235. I zacząłem się zastanawiać czy faktycznie te drzwi plus cała zachodnia część okien wystarczy? Tam jest kuchnia i jadalnia ale są praktycznie otwarte na salon a jednak mam wątpliwości. Dlatego zastanawiam się czy tego jednak nie przerobić? 

To jest ściana południowa oddalona 8 metrów od granicy czyli po odliczeniu zieleni jakieś 7m.Chodzi mi głównie i naświetlenie salonu ale też żeby nie przesadzić ze światłem gdyż salon jak to salon służy też do oglądania tv.
Które rozwiązanie najlepsze?


Przy słonecznym dniu 16 listopada 2017 godzina 13.30 realne światło wg Sketchup wygląda tak:

opcja 1 zostawiamy jak było: 




opcja 2 :





opcja 3:



ps. Salon to oczywiście dolny poziom i prawa połowa budynku.
(proszę o wyrozumiałość ponieważ Sketchupa i vraya używam od niedawna)

----------


## B_i_U

*rafhi*, fundament tradycyjny nie jest tożsamy z bloczkami fundamentowymi. Można zaszalować i wylać beton.

*micbarpia*, dla mnie zdecydowanie opcja 2 tyle, że w jadalni zrobiłbym też do samej podłogi. Wygląd elewacji będzie bardziej symetryczny, a w domu będzie przyjemniej. Na mnie ciemnica działa przygnębiająco.

Pozdrawiam
Batek

----------


## Bogi500

Trzymam za Ciebie kciuki. Długo myślałem, czy samemu nie wziąć sprawy w swoje ręce, ale ostatecznie będę budował firmą. To musi być wspaniałe uczucie mieszkać w domu, który samemu się wybudowało.
pozdrawiam\
Bogi

----------


## micbarpia

B_i_U Dzięki za sugestie, też to biorę pod uwagę ale już mowie jaki ja widzę problem:
założeniem jednym z ważniejszych jest mieć drzwi tarasowe na ogród z kuchni lub możliwie blisko,dlatego są te wychodzące na zachód z jadalni, jeśli dodam tam jeszcze jedne od strony południowej elewacji to oczywiście zyska estetyka zewnętrzna ale ich funkcjonalność będzie wątpliwa z racji ustawienia stołu. Kolejnym problemem wydaje mi się zbyt wielka ilość stolarki, wprawdzie nie mierze w budynek pasywny ale jak najbardziej chciałbym możliwie energooszczędnie... Czy to nie będzie przesada z taka ilością drzwi tarasowych??

Dzięki Bogi500, mam nadzieję, że będzie mi dane wypowiedzieć się za kilka lat na temat uczucia jakie temu towarzyszy ...


tak by było po zmianie


tak jest

----------


## B_i_U

Jeśli dobrze zrozumiałem, że to ściana południowa, to większa powierzchnia przeszkleń będzie z korzyścią dla energooszczędności.
Dlaczego zakładasz, że doradzam Ci okno otwieralne  :big grin: . Fixy są fajniejsze.

----------


## Bogi500

Na moje opcja 2 i 3 dają już fajnie oświetlony salon. Opcja jeden to da salon nieco sakralny. Ale oczywiście te duże okienka to trochę kosztują , zwłaszcza  HS.

----------


## micbarpia

no właśnie, okna kosztują i poza samym wyglądem nie są mi tam potrzebne więc chyba zostanę przy takim wariancie jak na foto, ale proszę jeszcze o komentarze czy to nie za bardzo wygląda jak duży pokój w blokach...

----------


## zolw82

Wyglada jak pokój z bloku, tak mam wlasnie w mieszkaniu, daj fixa do ziemi, będzie tanio i cieplo. 
Tez chcialem budować podobny dom ale mpzp narzucił mi kąt dachu min 35st. a to to już nie podchodziło mi do tej bryły, projekt który mi się spodobał https://www.extradom.pl/projekt-domu-tytan-3-WAH1690

----------


## micbarpia

Cześć. W oczekiwaniu na zakończenie prac nad projektem zacząłem się zastanawiać nad pewnym problemem. Otóż... garaż w moim domu będzie o 30 cm niżej niż poziom domu. W pomieszczeniu gospodarczym w którym będzie przejście do garażu, będą 2 stopnie po 15 i tu wszystko mi się zgadza przynajmniej teoretycznie... Ale... no właśnie...  Jakoś nie potrafię sobie wyobrazić jak będzie wyglądało łączenie bloczka fundamentowego domu z porothermem który zacznie się wcześniej w garażu... Hm a może coś przeoczyłem?? Powinienem murować bloczkiem sciany fundamentowe garażu do poziomu tego samego co w domu? Dałbym sobie... choć może lepiej nie bo mogą mi się obie przydać do pracy ale wydaje mi się, że gdzieś u kogoś tu czytałem już o takim problemie tyle tylko, że przy ilości dzienników które śledziłem i śledzę to odkopanie tej informacji zajmie mi chyba z pół roku...  Ktoś coś na szybko podpowie? Z doświadczenia? lub z oczytania? 
pozdrawiam 
Michał

----------


## B_i_U

Ja bym murował bloczkami betonowymi z obniżeniem pod garaż. Po pierwsze murowanie z tego to katorga, po drugie ściana w garażu (wewnątrz pomieszczenia) nie będzie z różnych materiałów co mogłoby spowodować pęknięcia na tynku (na łączeniu bloczki bet./porotherm). Po trzecie będzie odrobinę cieplej w garażu, po czwarte związać to wszystko z domem możesz wieńcem żelbetowym, który notabene i tak powinien być.

Pozdrawiam
Bartek

----------


## micbarpia

BiU - masz na mysli zeby cale sciany fundamentowe wymurowac z bloczkow na 5 warstw zamiast garaz na 5 a dom na 7? dobrze zrozumialem? i wtedy przy domu odrazu jechac z porothermu ?

----------


## B_i_U

Nie, garaż wymurowałbym na 5, a dom na 7. Tak zresztą jest w większości gotowych projektów.
Sam będziesz murował te bloczki? Pomyśl nad szalunkiem zamiast bloczków. Idealne dla samoroba są pustaki szalunkowe styropianowe.

Pozdrawiam
Bartek

----------


## micbarpia

NO szczerze to jeszcze się nie orientowałem jak by to cenowo wychodziło. Mam plan murować samemu ewentualnie jakichś pomocników do rozłożenia po placu znaleźć i tak sobie potraktować to jako siłownie codziennie po kilkadziesiąt... w miesiąc powinienem skończyć. Mam około 2000 pustaków z wstępnych wyliczeń. Zdaje sobie sprawę, że nie mam pojęcia na co się porywam... Ale sprawdzę i szalunki wypożyczenie i pustaki szalunkowe skoro polecasz. Są jakieś jeszcze zalety takiego rozwiązania poza łatwiejszą pracą?

----------


## B_i_U

Z tą siłownią, to tak nie działa. Od tego zrobisz się chudszy, żylasty i bardziej wytrzymały. Masy mięśniowej nie zbudujesz, a tylko nabawisz się garba. Na siłowni przyjmujesz prawidłową stabilną pozycję i wyginasz plecy w odwrotną stronę niż ćwicząc prawidłowo na siłowni.

Ja ściany fundamentowe szalowałem płytą OSB-3. Wychodziłem z założenia, że wolę nosić stosunkowo lekkie płyty, niż ciężkie betonowe bloczki i zaprawę. Zaletą takiego rozwiązania jest większa wytrzymałość, szczelność, łatwiejsza późniejsza hydroizolacja, odpada robienie wieńca. Wada to większa trudność trzymania wymiarów i możliwość rozparcia szalunku przy zalewaniu.

Droższym, ale wydaje się, idealnym rozwiązaniem są pustaki styropianowe (takie duże klocki Lego), które zalewasz betonem. Jeśli masz gdzieś blisko producenta to jest to ciekawa alternatywa szczególnie dla samoroba.

Można też użyć szalunków systemowych ale też trochę ważą i często trzeba oddzielnie kombinować transport. Jeśli zrobi się szybko to nie wychodzi drogo. Trzeba uważać żeby nie ukradli.

I tak najlepsza jest płyta fundamentowa. Można obejść się bez szalunków. Wystarczy parę kołków.

Pozdrawiam
Bartek

----------


## micbarpia

Panie... masę to ja mam bo do tej pory tylko robiłem masę :wink:  wedle starej zasady najpierw masa, potem masa. Chętnie schudnę... Oczywiście mówiąc "siłownia" pocieszam się tylko bo wiem, że będzie ostro. Coraz częściej myślę czy nie zrobiłem błędu rezygnując z PF na rzecz fundamentu tradycyjnego zwłaszcza ze mam tego murowania sporo... z drugiej strony byłoby trudniej robić 2 osobne płyty na różnej wysokości i jeszcze dodatkowo jeśli jedna wchodzi w drugą tak jak u mnie... (pomieszczenie gospodarcze ma ten sam poziom co garaż - są 2 stopnie w tym pomieszczeniu). Niby mógłbym od biedy wyrównać ale wtedy wnęka na drzwi w garażu licowałaby się ze stropem... różnica w kosztach też pewnie z 10k by było... temat już wiele razy wałkowany... decyzja podjęta i choć projekt jeszcze nie złożony to już nie będę nic kombinował...
     Czekam teraz na warunki od gazu i muszę zrobić projekt przyłącza i papiery złoże najwcześniej w styczniu. Potem 2 miesiące czekania (albo dłużej bo wiadomo jak jest) 1 miesiąc na uprawomocnienie i w maju zaczynam... w sumie wcześniej i tak pewnie poziom wód opadowych zniechęcałby mnie do pracy więc nie ma tego złego...

pozdrawiam Michał

----------


## micbarpia

5 grudnia złożyłem wniosek o warunki dla gazu... miałem czekać miesiąc....

dzisiaj dostaje telefon z nieznanego numeru oddzwaniam a pani miłym głosem informuje mnie, że już leża i czekają... 

zaskoczenie na maxa...

----------


## ggdh

To też się przywitam. I od razu zdrowia i samozaparcia życzę! Ale zdrowia przede wszystkim. Mam nadzieję, że Ci ono teraz dopisuje, bo na pewno budowa zweryfikuje...

Bardzo dawno temu, to już jakoś rok będzie  :roll eyes:  planowałem sobie co i jak i mi wyszło, że co? Ja nie postawię? Będzie Dryfix, rach ciach i chałupa stoi. Pomijając aspekt nie posiadania nawet bladozielonego pojęcia o budowlance to startowałem z motyką na słońce, o czym przekonałem się po rozpoczęciu robót, ale przez murarzy. OGROM pracy fizycznej przy stawianiu domu jak mój (weszło ok 2600szt pustaków ceramicznych 25cm, około 1100szt działówek 11.5cm, 1800szt pustaków 20cm Ackerman) okazałby się na 100% nie na moje siły - kiepskie mam stawy. Dlatego pytałem o zdrowie...

Moje podejście było takie: czy w czasie potrzebnym na postawienie chałupy będę w stanie zarobić na fachowców? Jak się okazywało, że tak w przynajmniej 75% to się nie wahałem. Tutaj do poruszenia aspekt lokalizacji: tak w ciemno strzelam, że u mnie robocizna może połowę mnie niż w "okolicach Warszawy"  :jaw drop: . Takie realia. 

Tak czy tak będę kibicował!  :wink:

----------


## Daniellos_

Cześć. Jak wiesz są zwolennicy klasycznych fundamentów i zwolennicy PF. Nawet jak oddasz projekt do PnB z fundamentami to nic nie stoi na przeszkodzie, żeby kierownik zmienił wpisem w dzienniku na PF  :wink:  Tyle, że projekt płyty byłby potrzebny. Tak jak pisze ggdh ilość bloczków/pustaków na same ściany to licz w tysiącach. Ja wybrałem najprostszy w budowie projekt - parterowa stodoła na bazie prostokąta. Budowałem zupełnie samemu i aktualnie po blisko półtora roku już kończę. Z perspektywy czasu mogę powiedzieć, że nakład pracy był ogromny. Najbardziej żałuję poświęconego na to czasu gdy myślę, że zabrałem go swojej rodzinie. Jak już zacząłem to było jak nałóg. Oceniam, że przy twoim projekcie pracy będzie około 2x więcej.

Może rafhi się wypowie na temat szczegółów przy PF i różnych poziomach podłogi pomiędzy domem, a garażem bo też tak ma u siebie. Lał jedna płytę, ale w garażu chyba nie będzie miał styro na płycie.

Zaparcie widzę już masz, a to na początek wystarczy. Buduj samemu i nie oglądaj się na słowa krytyki. Którąkolwiek drogą byś nie poszedł to zdobyte doświadczenie życiowe jest bezcenne  :smile:

----------


## micbarpia

Witam i dziekuje za ciepłe słowa ggdh i Daniellos.
     Fakt, że już powoli zaczynam odczuwać, że to może działać jak narkotyk (w każdej wolnej chwili szukam nowej wiedzy na forum na yt i gdzie się tylko da) ale mam takie podejście, że nie za wszelką cenę. Jeśli okaże się, że to przerasta moje możliwości to nie będę się wahał ani chwili... Gdzieś w którymś dzienniku przeczytałem, żeby myśleć nie o całej budowie (bo to może przerażać) tylko o kolejnych etapach ... i tak staram się to sobie wizualizować. Na razie fundamenty, zobaczymy jak pójdzie a potem będą kolejne decyzje. 

Czasu mam sporo i w tym czasie raczej nie zarobie na robociznę w mojej okolicy (patrzyłem na koszty to nieraz drugie tyle co materiały więc...) ale jeśli to się zmieni to też będę kalkulował i wybierał rozsądniejsze rozwiązania... póki co, aż się wyrywam do budowania ale jeszcze trzeba poczekać na pnb i lepszą pogode...  :big grin: 
zdrowia dla wszystkich i też dziękuję za życzenia, zdrowia nigdy za wiele

pozdrawiam Michał

----------


## micbarpia

Wniosek o PNB złożony. Jakoś tak mi zależało żeby dopiąć to przed świętami, bardziej chyba dla samego faktu niż coś by miało z tego wyniknąć  :big grin: 
Wesołych Świąt Wszystkim !!!

----------


## ggdh

Powoli i do przodu!

----------


## micbarpia

Tak to jest jak chciałoby się robić a nie można... wczoraj w nocy stwierdziłem że wymuruje wirtualnie i przekonam się ile pójdzie bloczków: stworzyłem bloczek 24-12-38 i dodałem z każdej strony 1cm zaprawy zakładając żeby uzyskać 2cm w rzeczywistości:
wynik : 1719 bloczków (Sketchup pod względem liczenia jest fajny :smile: 
 pytanie jak potem wylać chudziaka w pomieszczeniu gospodarczym żeby uzyskać poziom ten co w garażu na jego połowie, czy tam nie powinno być ścian? czy sam szalunek później załatwi sprawę?

----------


## Kac-Per

Czy to wcięcie w bryle budynku jest potrzebne? Sprawi ci w przyszłości wiele problemu.

----------


## ggdh

Pewnie wejście. Dla mnie lepsze to niż doklejane daszki...

A i z tym szacowaniem pustaków w SketchUpie: ostatecznie sprzedałem jakieś 400 pustaków, które mi zostały  :big tongue:  i pewnie ze 100 działówek.

----------


## micbarpia

Kac per mozesz rozwinac? Zdaje sobie sprawe ze samo wymurowanie latwiejsze byloby przy prostej scianie ale potem wydaje mi sie ze juz same plusy. Zawsze troche od wiatru drzwi osloni oraz jak ggdh zauwazyl ma to byc forma naturalna dachu. Ogolnie mialem tez na wzgledzie estetyke... bardziej mi sie to podoba niz prosta sciana choc to oczywiscie gusta a o nich sie nie dyskutuje... o czyms nie pomyslalem? Jakie klopoty? Ggdh... pewnie masz racje, margines bledu jest ale juz samo ukladanie tego w SU dalo troche wyovrazenia I miejscach problematycznych wiec moim zdanuem warto :smile:  Wesolych Swiat WSZYSTKIM RAZ JESZCZE!

----------


## Kac-Per

Jeśli to wejście to nie mam nic do powiedzenia. Mam tak samo  :Smile: 
Ale sąsiad mój ma takie wcięcie w ścianie chyba kotłowni i ani to nie wygląda, przy robieniu elewacji mieli dużo roboty przy tym. Ostatnio sprawdzałem kamerą termo i to jeden wielki kaloryfer na ścianie.
A tak na marginesie polecam wszystkim badanie kamera termo. Super sprawa człowiekowi otwierają się oczy ile ciepła ucieka z domu.

Tak to wygląda u mnie:

----------


## micbarpia

Witam, pytanie mam a nawet 2, może i głupie ale lepiej zapytać niż nie spać po nocach... 

  1.   Czy pod porotherm 25 powinienem murować z bloczków szerokości 25? Widzę, że standard to 24 szerokości i mimo, że ten 1cm wydaje się nie być problemem to wolę się upewnić. 

 2. Czy jeśli to możliwe to ściany garażu murować krzyżowo (czy jak to tam się nazywa profesjonalnie ale chodzi mi o ich przewiązywanie) ze ścianą domu czy dokleić do ściany domu? 
pozdrawiam Michał

----------


## rafhi

Nie jestem specjalistą a sprawdzałeś czy są szersze bloczki ? Mi z kolei przychodzi jeszcze podejrzewam głupszy pomysł bo tak ibloczek to jest 38 cm długi może go tak okręcić ? ale na długości nadłożysz sporo bloczków  :wink:   Generalnie chyba lepiej dać stabilną podstawę pod tego porotherma.

Co do 2 pytania - przewiązywanie ścian jak najbardziej - ja tak przewiązywałem a układ dom-garaż mamy podobnie. Stabilniej będzie  :smile:  mniej kłopotów.  Nie wpływa to też na jakość pracy co najwyżej na konieczność murowania i domu i dachu w tym samym czasie  :smile:

----------


## aiki

Ściany przewiązać. Bloczki fundamentowe mają 25

----------


## micbarpia

Są bloczki 25 szerokie ale są droższe i jakoś trudniej je znaleźć, muszę zapytać na składzie obok mnie czy maja czy trzeba zamawiać jakoś specjalnie bo niby to tylko po 0,5 cm z każdej strony ale jakoś tak dziwnie mi się wydaje. Z okręcaniem mało ekonomicznie by to wyszło  :smile:  ale pomysł ciekawy;P

----------


## dez

Zobacz sobie filmik instruktażowy ytonga, 36cm muruja na normalnych bloczkach fundamentowych. Nawet jeśli będzie wystawać 1cm to nic się nie stanie.

----------


## ufbufkruf

Może delikatnie inne pytanie ale zobacz jakie tu różnice dopuszczają:
https://www.solbet.pl/porady-ekspert...,4,32.php?p=13

----------


## micbarpia

Dzięki wszystkim za odpowiedzi, temat szerokości bloczka rozwiązany :wink:

----------


## micbarpia

Witam w nowym roku!. 
1. Chce przymierzyć się do kosztów materiałów na stan 0 dlatego poniżej zamieszczam listę rzeczy których koszt muszę oszacować. Proszę jeśli to możliwe o podpowiedzi czego jeszcze nie wziąłem pod uwagę lub źle waszym zdaniem oszacowałem. 
2. Jakiś dobry kalkulator zużycia zaprawy murarskiej oraz jej składników ktoś zna poleca? mam 105 mb fundamentu wysokiego na 1m i chciałem policzyć ile będzie mnie kosztowała zaprawa do tego ale wśród mnóstwa kalkulatorów nie znalazłem tego potrzebnego... a może źle do tego podchodzę? proszę o porady...
 ------       

 nazwa
 ilosc
$/szt
$/calosc

chudy beton na podsypke (w m3)
7
 215
1505

drewno na szalunek ławy (w m3)
0,66
660
435,6

wytyczenie budynku geodeta
1
	600
 600

koparka
1
	    1000
1000

stal 	(do uzupełnienia)
..
..
..

beton b25 (w m3)
      26
	 258
 6708

papa termozgrzewalna /mb
     104
	 5
  520

zaprawa
     ...
	...
 ...

bloczki fundamentowe
       1619
	  3,19
 5164,61

bednarka
       ...
	  ...
 ...

chudziak poziomu 0
       ...
	  ...
 ...

rury kanalizacja
      ...
	 ...
 ...

mazidło
      ...
	 ...
 ...

 pospółka
      ...
	 ...
 ...

XPS
      ...
	 ...
 ...

folia kubełkowa
      ...
	 ...
 ...

----------


## ggdh

1) Na wymurowanie ścian nośnych i działowych (fundament miałem zrobiony wcześniej) poszło mi około 1350kg cementu i pewnie z 12m3 piasku do zaprawy. 
Jakoś musisz to sobie odnieść do swojego fundamentu i ilości bloczków. 

2) Pospółka - musisz czymś ten fundament zasypać. Policz z grubsza objętość (~2.5x i wyjdzie Ci w tonach).

3) Mazidło do izolacji pionowej przeciwwilgociowej, również od środka.

4) Ocieplenie fundamentu (10cm - jak sam XPS to nic bardzo z tym nie trzeba robić, jak EPS to na to siatka i klej jak na elewację). Klej na pianę.

5) Folia kubełkowa


To tak na szybko...


Poza tym to zaznajom się z "twórczością" i fachem na tym kanale - wiele osób zaczęło robić jak on i wszystkim to... wychodzi  :wink: 

Jak budować dom?

----------


## micbarpia

....
słusznie, uzupełniam.

 nazwa
 ilosc
$/szt
$/calosc

chudy beton na podsypke (w m3)
7
 215
1505

drewno na szalunek ławy (w m3)
0,66
660
435,6

wytyczenie budynku geodeta
1
	600
 600

koparka
1
	    1000
1000

stal 	(do uzupełnienia)
..
..
..

beton b25 (w m3)
      26
	 258
 6708

papa termozgrzewalna /mb
     104
	 5
  520

zaprawa
     ...
	...
 ...

bloczki fundamentowe
       1619
	  3,19
 5164,61

bednarka
       ...
	  ...
 ...

chudziak poziomu 0
       ...
	  ...
 ...

rury kanalizacja
      ...
	 ...
 ...

mazidło
      ...
	 ...
 ...

 pospółka
      ...
	 ...
 ...

XPS (w mb)
     62
	51
3162

jakis EPS 5 od srodka?
      ...
	 ...
 ...

folia kubełkowa
      ...
	 ...
 ...



liczył ktoś ile schodzi mazidła średnio ( bo wiem , że różne produkty różnie) na m2?

----------


## agb

Nie wiem, z której strony Warszawy jesteś, ale IMO beton B25 drogi. Poniżej 200zł netto/m3 bez pompy można zejść z tego co mój wykonawca mówił.

----------


## micbarpia

powiem tak: na razie zadzwoniłem do najbliższych betoniarni składów itd. ceny są pierwsze z brzegu ponieważ chce to wstępnie oszacować... jak już będzie etap zamawiania to będę walczył o każdy grosz, na dziś podałem ceny (brutto) jakie dostałem przez telefon... zresztą kto wie jak ceny skoczą za 3 miesiące ....

----------


## agb

Jak jesteś w "zasięgu" Budokruszu to zadzwoń do nich w sprawie betonu.

----------


## Kac-Per

Zerknij tu http://www.domza150tysiecy.pl/kosztorys.html wycena jest na 36mb fundamentu.

----------


## micbarpia

No tak, przecież oglądam go non stop a nie pomyślałem o jego kosztorysie :smile: 
 dzięki

----------


## Kamil_

Mazidło polecam:
Grunt: http://www.adw.com.pl/izoplast-r-w-p5.html
i na to dwie warstwy: http://www.adw.com.pl/izoplast-b-w-p38.html


Sketchup'a ogarniałeś wcześniej?
Bo robią wrażenie wizualizacje...
Ja od dwóch dni się bawię i tak sobie to idzie...

----------


## micbarpia

Dzięki za komplement, choć bez przesady. Zacząłem w nim rysować dom chyba w wakacje. Początki miałem słabe i już miałem się zrażać... ale potem kilka tutoriali na YT i było lepiej. Dla mnie odkryciem ułatwiającym było po pierwsze ustawienie skrótów a po drugie robienie komponentów i ze wszystkiego...

Dzięki za link do mazidła. Właśnie te brałem pod uwagę.

----------


## micbarpia

Czego używacie do wyznaczenia głębokości wykopu w stosunku do poziomu 0? Nie obejdzie się bez niwelatora czy może są jakiś  prostsze domowe sposoby?

----------


## ufbufkruf

Ławy drutowe (na palikach z wyznaczonym poziomem zero przez geodetę - ewentualnie przeniesione szlaufwagą) i miarka

----------


## ggdh

A czym renderujesz w SketchUpie? Jakiego plugina używasz, bo nie sądzę, że masz wersję PRO  :big grin:  ja niby mam sketchupa oblatanego, ale jakoś nigdy nie miałem potrzeby renderowania, bardziej używałem do wymiarowania projektów DIY (komputery, akwarystyka, stolarka).

----------


## micbarpia

> A czym renderujesz w SketchUpie? Jakiego plugina używasz, bo nie sądzę, że masz wersję PRO  ja niby mam sketchupa oblatanego, ale jakoś nigdy nie miałem potrzeby renderowania, bardziej używałem do wymiarowania projektów DIY (komputery, akwarystyka, stolarka).


sketchup darmowy i vray (ten juz nie darmowy ale jak komus zalezy to sobie poradzi w internecie, sa tez inne rendery darmowy ale nie uzywalem wiec nic nie polece) 

.... własnie sie glowie jak ustawic lazienke na dole zeby wiedziec gdzie maja byc odplywy...;/ im dluzej nad tym siedze tym mniej wiem...



ps rendery robie troche z nudow bo nie mam jeszcze pozwolenia i pogoda tez pod psem, a po drugie jeszcze troche instalacje mam nie przemyslane... i co by nie mowic jednak taki redner daje lepsze wyobrazenie moim zdaniem niz suchy screen ze sketchupa

----------


## Kac-Per

Aby wyznaczyć poziom wykopu ław maiłem rozciągnięty sznurek miedzy deskami z naniesionym zerem. Na łopacie zaznaczony wymiar. 

 po lewej widać sznurki.

----------


## micbarpia

> Aby wyznaczyć poziom wykopu ław maiłem rozciągnięty sznurek miedzy deskami z naniesionym zerem. Na łopacie zaznaczony wymiar. 
> 
>  po lewej widać sznurki.


 faktycznie, genialne w swojej prostocie :smile:  nie pomyślałem o tym :smile:  dzięki...

----------


## ufbufkruf

Ławy drutowe :tongue:

----------


## micbarpia

> Ławy drutowe (na palikach z wyznaczonym poziomem zero przez geodetę - ewentualnie przeniesione szlaufwagą) i miarka


no wiem ze pisałeś o tym już wcześniej  :smile:  ale jakoś dopiero jak Kacper wrzucił foto to dotarło do mnie jakie to oczywiste...

----------


## Laczak

I ja również zaznaczam swoja obecność w Twoim dzienniku. Jesteśmy na podobnym etapie.
Masz faktycznie trochę tych ścian fundamentowych do murowania.
Policz sobie z ciekawości ile wyszła by Cie płyta. Może się okazać że nie wiele więcej, a pracy na pewno mniej.

----------


## micbarpia

Witam oficjalnie Laczak. Ta płyta fundamentowa faktycznie gdzieś tam zostanie mi z tyłu głowy... ale ostatecznie jednak nie zamierzam zmieniać i postawie fundamenty... tzn mam zamiar a czy się uda to czas pokaże.   
Tymczasem, wczoraj otrzymałem telefon od sąsiada i dowiedziałem się, że skrzynka prądu postawiona... wiec szybko pojechałem się przekonać na własne oczy :smile:  OTO jest. Przypomnę tylko, że wniosek złożyłem 17 marca 2017 więc czekałem niespełna rok... ale i tak mi się nie spieszy więc luz.

----------


## ggdh

Robimy przyłącza i stawiamy takie skrzynki - jakby pracownicy zostawili tak upapraną błotem to byłby dym  :mad:

----------


## micbarpia

> Robimy przyłącza i stawiamy takie skrzynki - jakby pracownicy zostawili tak upapraną błotem to byłby dym


żona jak zobaczyła myślała że jakąś starą dali bo tak z daleka wyglądała... cóż pewnie dlatego sami nie zadzwonili... na szczęście deszcz przyjdzie o obmyje...

----------


## agb

Kilka razy otworzysz i brud odpadnie razem z farbą  :tongue:

----------


## ggdh

Tam nie ma farby  :cool:  materiał na włóknie szklanym pociągnięty lakierem UV. Po paru latach tak czy tak będzie obleśna  :big grin:

----------


## agb

To może jest lepsza od mojej postawionej przez PGE. Z "wajchy" do otwierania wszystko już odpadło  :big grin:

----------


## micbarpia

Witajcie, wrócił do mnie wniosek o PnB z kilkoma szczegółami do poprawy w tym jeden punkt z którym mam problem. Właściwie nie ja tylko architekt ma problem z gościem u którego załatwiał OZC bo facet w odpowiedzi na w/w pismo powiedział. "Panie, nigdy czegoś takiego nie wymagali i ja tego nigdy nie pisałem i nie wiem jak to zrobić..." a teraz załuję bo już miałem zamawiać OZC u Asolta ale archi powiedział ze będzie kogoś miał i żebym się już nie kłopotał...
pytanie brzmi KTOŚ, COŚ? jest jakiś schemat oświadczenia które trzeba napisać czy to jest faktycznie jakieś dodatkowe liczenie itd ?

----------


## Slawskip

jak będę w domu to zajrzę do swojego projektu wydaje mi się że mam takie porównanie.

----------


## micbarpia

> jak będę w domu to zajrzę do swojego projektu wydaje mi się że mam takie porównanie.


byłbym bardzo wdzieczny, czekam na jakies info

----------


## Regius

> Witajcie, wrócił do mnie wniosek o PnB z kilkoma szczegółami do poprawy w tym jeden punkt z którym mam problem. Właściwie nie ja tylko architekt ma problem z gościem u którego załatwiał OZC bo facet w odpowiedzi na w/w pismo powiedział. "Panie, nigdy czegoś takiego nie wymagali i ja tego nigdy nie pisałem i nie wiem jak to zrobić..." a teraz załuję bo już miałem zamawiać OZC u Asolta ale archi powiedział ze będzie kogoś miał i żebym się już nie kłopotał...
> pytanie brzmi KTOŚ, COŚ? jest jakiś schemat oświadczenia które trzeba napisać czy to jest faktycznie jakieś dodatkowe liczenie itd ?


Chodzi o taką ściemę, żeby wykazać, że wybrałeś optymalny system ogrzewania i przeanalizowałeś "ekologiczne" źródła ciepła.
Tu masz przykład (mam nadzieję że się przyda):



Najczęściej taki dokument generuje się w programie do OZC po wpisaniu kilku dodatkowych informacji (powyższy przykład z programu arkadia termo).

----------


## micbarpia

dzięki wielkie, podrzucę architektowi, niech coś z tego wyczaruje :smile:

----------


## Slawskip

u mnie wygląda to tak:

----------


## micbarpia

no dziękuję bardzo, przyda się


16.02.18 projekt poprawiony i oddany do dalszego rozpatrzenia...

----------


## micbarpia

Radosna nowina. *Dzis otrzymałem PNB*! 
W najbliższy weekend spotkanie z kierbudem, w nast tygodniu zgłoszenie do nadzoru bud... i jeśli pogoda będzie przyjemniejsza nieco to zaczynam za około 2 tygodnie od wykopu...

Tablica odebrana więc jeszcze pozostało ją uzupełnić i powiesić :wink:

----------


## aiki

Jupiiii.

----------


## ggdh

:yes:

----------


## chilli banana

super  :smile:

----------


## walec7_7

Gratulacje!  :smile:

----------


## ufbufkruf

Powodzenia.  :yes:

----------


## micbarpia

Plan jest taki, że to już *ostatni wpis niebudowlany.* Wreszcie moją energię będę mógł przelać w robociznę a nie w Sketchupa...

spacer po poziomie parteru:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9y-SQ0vzZZw 
mocno niedopracowany spacer po obu poziomach:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1_dy4Ds5s3M

----------


## ggdh

:yes:

----------


## Kamil_

Szacun za ten projekt w Sketchup!
Robi wrażenie!

----------


## chilli banana

> Plan jest taki, że to już *ostatni wpis niebudowlany.* Wreszcie moją energię będę mógł przelać w robociznę a nie w Sketchupa...
> 
> spacer po poziomie parteru:
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9y-SQ0vzZZw 
> mocno niedopracowany spacer po obu poziomach:
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1_dy4Ds5s3M


fajnie to wygląda  :smile: 
zima się przedłuża, budowa stoi, może się wezmę za ten sketchup, ale bez tutoriali z YT chyba się nie obędzie :big lol:

----------


## Daniellos_

Ja już robiłem podejście , ale powiedział mi że mam za słabą kartę graficzną.

----------


## walec7_7

Fajnie to wygląda! Ja jakoś nie bardzo do tego programu  :big grin:

----------


## chilli banana

> Ja już robiłem podejście , ale powiedział mi że mam za słabą kartę graficzną.


widzisz i masz problem z głowy  :wink:

----------


## micbarpia

Dzisiaj u nas 18! Stopni a zadna koparka I tak nie chce prztjechac bo ziemia zmarznieta... co za pech... ocztwiscie nie wierzylem wiec krece swidrem otwor zeby sobie zamontowac kawalek rury pcv jako studzienke rewizyjna z zamiarem wykrecenia na 1m gleboko... a tu po 25cm skala... hm ale pech krece obok... to samo...jednak mieli racje... piach na tej glebokosci twardy  jak beton... a co najgorsze maja wrocic mrozy jeszcze za tydzien wiec chyba przed swietami wykopu nie bedzie. Tu pytanie: jest sens krecic zbrojenie I trzymac je na zewnatrz? Czy ewentualna rdza nie bedzie przeszkadzac? Czym innym zajac sie w miedzyczasie?

----------


## Mendium

Kręć zbrojenie, drobny nalot z rdzy niczemu nie przeszkadza. Jakby druty leżały 10 lat w wodzie to wżery mogły by być głębokie a tak to bez znaczenia. Druty na mojej budowie rok czasu leżały pod chmurką i nic im nie było

----------


## kocbeat

Rdzawe lepsze bo beton się dobrze trzyma. Spokojnie kręć

----------


## chilli banana

jak najbardziej, działaj, taki nalot nie przeszkadza, a i tak ciekawe czy w ogóle rdza ci wyjdzie przez te parę dni  :wink:

----------


## agb

> Dzisiaj u nas 18! Stopni a zadna koparka I tak nie chce prztjechac bo ziemia zmarznieta... co za pech... ocztwiscie nie wierzylem wiec krece swidrem otwor zeby sobie zamontowac kawalek rury pcv jako studzienke rewizyjna z zamiarem wykrecenia na 1m gleboko... a tu po 25cm skala... hm ale pech krece obok... to samo...jednak mieli racje... piach na tej glebokosci twardy  jak beton... a co najgorsze maja wrocic mrozy jeszcze za tydzien wiec chyba przed swietami wykopu nie bedzie. Tu pytanie: jest sens krecic zbrojenie I trzymac je na zewnatrz? Czy ewentualna rdza nie bedzie przeszkadzac? Czym innym zajac sie w miedzyczasie?


Na 25cm skała? Nie igraj z kolegą co ma zawsze rację

----------


## chilli banana

> Na 25cm skała? Nie igraj z kolegą co ma zawsze rację


może to jest właśnie to "kilka dni co kilka lat"  :big lol:

----------


## micbarpia

> Na 25cm skała? Nie igraj z kolegą co ma zawsze rację


No cóż, nie moża wykluczyć, że to właśnie te kilka dni  :smile:  hehe

a zbrojenie będę kręcił bo co tu robić innego... myślałem wczesniej, że kupie gotowe strzemiona ale może to jest właśnie okazja żeby pomarnować trochę czasu na robienie ich własnoręcznie ;P

----------


## sebcioc55

rdza zbrojeniu nie przeszkadza, a nawet trochę lepiej bo zwiękzsa przyczpność betonu. Beton do "świeżych" prętów gorzej się klei.

----------


## walec7_7

Nie ma się co przejmować i śmiało kręć zbrojenie  :smile:  Rdza tylko pomorze  :big tongue:  Też chciałem kupować gotowe strzemiona ale tak mi się spodobało że nie uważam tego czasu za zmarnowany  :smile:  Samo zbrojenie też miło wspominam  :smile:

----------


## micbarpia

Dziś wreszcie:








tutaj widac slady sączka a ja myślałem że będzie trudno je odnaleźć w wykopie :wink:  na szczeście oba wchodzą tylko delikatnie w budynek więc łatwo będzie je przeprowadzić obok...

----------


## walec7_7

No i się zaczęło  :smile:  Życzę dużo siły, zdrowia i pogody przede wszystkim  :big tongue:

----------


## B_i_U

Gratuluję rozpoczęcia budowy.
A co do rdzy na zbrojeniu to prawda leży pośrodku. "Świeży" pręt jest nieco tłusty co zmniejsza przyczepność, natomiast grubsza warstwa rdzy powoduje to samo. Przy betonowaniu elementów strategicznych (duże budowy gdzie jest więcej kierowników, inspektorów i laboratoriów niż robotników) tą rdzę się usuwa. Takie pręty co poleżą miesiąc pod chmurką są optymalne.

Pozdrawiam
Bartek

----------


## micbarpia

Wczoraj powstały: ławy drutowe oraz geodecie przyszli wyznaczyć na nich osie... okazuje się ze muszę wybrać jeszcze ręcznie od 10 do 20 cm w okolicy ław żeby zabić deski sposobem Łukasza budowlańca... nie chce mi się strasznie ale czuje że dla komfortu murowania bloczków w dokładnym poziomie i osi będzie warto.
Dzisiaj od 7 kopałem ręcznie wykop pod kabel elektryczny od skrzynki do blaszaka ( niecałe 40m) powiem tak: dawno się tak nie narobiłem, plecy nie bolą ale czuję jakby mi ktoś do krzyża przykleił 150kg żółwia a łapy zaczynają właśnie boleć coraz bardziej... wnioski: dużo ketonalu trzeba będzie kupić zgodnie z tym o czym mówili inni zanim zacząłem budowę a to przecież sam początek... 
jedyny plus - trochę opalenizny ale też wiadomo ze w postaci budowlanej czyli czubek nosa (wystający spod okularów i czapki) oraz dłonie ( bo reszta przykryta)... Kabel YKY 5x6  umieściłem dodatkowo w peszlach średnicy 20 mm długości 2m na łączenie kielichowe(18szt), 



Co do zdjęć to już rozumiem czemu ich nie ma jak jest dużo roboty i mało czasu. Generalnie albo łapy zajęte żeby wyjmować telefon albo telefon służył jako radio albo leżał gdzieś daleko... coś tam cyknąłem ale wrzucę przy okazji...
Pręty zamówię dopiero jak cały szalunek pod wykop ław będzie gotowy... i szybko skręcę i wrzucę w ziemie i beton.... mam jakieś takie obawy co by zbrojenie nie dostało nóżek jak za długo na powietrzu poleży...

ps. pomijając narzekanie... BUDOWANIE JEST ZAJE**** !!!

----------


## micbarpia

No to trochę zaległości:

Najpierw przeniosłem poziom ław o 40cm w dół: 



Następnie zgodnie z planem chciałem zaszalować ławy sposobem Łukasza budowlańca....



Niestety okazało się, że albo jestem dużo bardziej słaby niż mi się zdawało albo glina na mojej działce jest w ilościach zbyt wielkich i zbyt twarda, żeby męczyć się z wykopem samemu... pomyślałem, że szkoda pleców i następnego dnia pojawił się sprzęt:






Wymyśliłem sobie, że skoro chcę górę ław szalować to nie mogę kopać łyżka 60cm (ławy mają mieć 60cm) tylko węższą żeby było jeszcze troche gruntu na którym położę deski. Koparkowy spisał się całkiem poprawnie, w kilku miejscach minął się z moimi wytycznymi ale i tak nie mam do niego pretensji. Na moje oko był PRO. Tak więc kładę sobie deski w grunt do poziomu, mocuję na wkręty i po zaszalowaniu całości będę ręcznie wybierał resztę gliny i piachu.
Odkryłem jeszcze coś ciekawego (może dla innych to było oczywiste ale dla mnie do tej pory nie): MOKRA glina jest łatwa do wykopania w przeciwieństwie do tej wysuszonej... dlatego kiedy popadało trochę w nocy następnego dnia obrabianie brzegów w glinie było duuuuuużo łatwiejsze niż w dni kiedy słońce non stop świeciło. Taka nauka na przyszłość. 

Dzień 1 szalowania: GARAŻ







Dzień 2 szalowania: OBRYS DOMU







Dzień 3 szalowania: TOALETA I POMIESZCZENIE GOSPODARCZE



Jeszcze ze 3 dni i będę wypełniał dno suchym b10 a potem zbrojenie i b25, szczerze nie mogę się doczekać tego etapu i wyjścia z ziemi. Wiem, że tempo mam ślimacze ale robię to sam i ogólnie nie robię tego na wyścig za to staram się w miarę dokładnie.

----------


## aiki

Jedna zasada. Masz glinę to nie rób drenażu. Dom nie popęka.

----------


## micbarpia

masz na myśli opaskę wokół domu? hm... miałem robić chociaż nie wiem czy jest sens bo na działce jest non stop sucho, od 2 lat jeszcze nigdy woda nie stała...

----------


## micbarpia

Dzień 4 : 







Pod  każdym słowem "dzień" kryje się tylko robota od 8 do 13 bo potem do pracy trzeba... no chyba, że weekend.

----------


## Laczak

Gratuluję postępów. Kawał masz tego domu. U mnie też glina i ostatnio twarda jak kamień. Tylko z tą różnicą, że po deszczach woda stoi co jest pewnym problemem.

----------


## micbarpia

Ostatnio u nas za dużo nie pada ale poki co faktycznie wody stojącej nie uraczyłem co jest ulgą... to trzymam kciuki za pogode u Was Laczak.

----------


## micbarpia

Dzień 5 (na budowie dzisiaj krótko, około 4h) :

----------


## Kamil_

Piękna fotorelacja - to lubię!

Pamiętaj o bednarce do uziomu. Ja dałem bednarkę oraz wbiłem jeszcze szpilkę uziemiającą 3 metry  :smile:

----------


## micbarpia

3 metry??? czym to wbijałes?  :big grin:  
Dzien 6: skończony szalunek ale jeszcze mnie czeka bardzo nieprzyjemna rzecz: wyrównanie boków które zostały wewnątrz szalunku a są twarde jak kamień, może jak popada w następnym tygodniu to będzie łatwiej bo dzisiaj przez 3 godziny ledwo wyrównałem 15 mb 









jeszce pytanko mam: 

do cięcia prętów zbrojeniowych polecacie szlifierkę kątową z dużą czy małą tarczą? a może są inne sposoby bo czeka mnie zakup sprzętu i chciałbym sprawdzone sposoby. Będę wdzięczny za pomoc
pozdrawiam

----------


## aiki

Szybsze i bezpieczniejsze są nożyce do pretow. Jeśli strop masz monolit to warto zainwestować.

----------


## _vviktor_

Świetna robota i świetna fotorelacja.
Tak trzymaj.

Jak wyznaczałeś poziom desek? 
Jechałeś całość do sznura czy używałeś jakiś wspomagaczy typu "poziomica wodna" / niwelator.

Poziom zero wyznaczyli Ci geodeci czy samodzielnie go "wybrałeś" ?

Będę obserwował.

----------


## micbarpia

Dzieki za mile slowa. U mnie wygladalo to tak: 
1. Swoim niwelatorem sprawdzilem ile mniej wiecej ziemi bedzie musial wybrac koparkowy zeby zblizyc sie do poziomu zero. 
2. Koparkowy wykonal zbieranie humusu (poglebione o jeszcze troche piasku)w miare dokladnie ale w jednym miejscu zostawil troche za wysoko.
3. Zadzwonilem do geodety zeby sie umowic I dowiedzialem sie ze to ja musze przygotowac lawy drewniane wiec ustalilem ze ja nabije tylko paliki pionowe I przygotuje deski a juz z nimi na miejscu ustawimy poziom I dokrecimy deski poziome. 
4. Ze wzgledu na niedokladnosc w kilku miejscach w wyrownaniu terenu nie moglismy wyznaczyc odrazu poziomu gory lawy fundamentowej wiec wyznaczylismy troche wyzej tj 50cm wyzej ( "zeby latwo sie odejmowalo panu" ). 
5. Od zanaczonych osi wyznaczylem I opisalem markerem ( nie kumam czemu uzywac olowka budowlanego zamiast markera) os zewnetrzna I wewnetrzna kazdej sciany. 
6. Potem od tych osi poziomica uwazajac na pion obnizylem I nabilem deski odpowiednio 50cm nizej, wiberajac ziemie tam gdzie to konieczne. Tak samo przenioslem w dol kazda os.
 Jesli chodzi o poziom zero to od poczatku chcialem 117.2 czyli okolo 40cm wyzej niz ziemia wokolo ale jakas pinda w urzedzie zle spojrzala na mape nie uwzgledniajac spadku wzdluz dzialki oraz faktu ze garaz mam 30cm nizej niz poziom pologi domu I obnizyla mi do 116.9. Zapytalem o to geodety a on mi na to ze wlasnie sie zdziwil ze taki poziom bo 117.2 to jego zdaniem minimum. Wiec wbrew projektowi wyznaczylismy tak a w miedzyczasie bede probowal zlozyc projekt zamienny ponownie z tym poziomem. Przy odbiorze ponoc toleruja zmiany do 15cm wiec nie mozna przesadzac.

----------


## micbarpia

Żeby nie było, że u mnie nic się nie dzieje to:
1. Ostatnie dni w chwilach wolnych wyrównałem brzegi wykopu tak żeby całość miała te 60cm... powiem Wam, że przez glinę u mnie to wszystko były męczarnie... ale na szczęście z braku czasu robiłem to małymi kroczkami i jakoś poszło.
2. Powstał MEGADESK  :smile:  tylko dla wielkich fachowców  :wink:  dosłownie... może przesadziłem z tą wysokością jest okolo 115cm nad ziemią blat  :smile:  ale po tych wszystkich wykopach jest dla moich pleców idealne, zero schylania... zginałem dziś strzemiona przez 30min... coś pięknego... ptaki śpiewają, mi się nie spieszy... super sprawa...
3. ale żeby nie było tak pięknie musiałem też dziś rozłożyć chudziaka z suchego betonu b10... zamówiłem 1m3... bo więcej nie dałbym rady zrobić w 2 godziny... i słusznie... było ciężko... ale z tego 1m3 wyszło około 16mb więc jeszcze tylko 5-6 razy tak się przemęczę i będzie można wkładać zbrojenie... 

na zdjęciach jeszcze widać poza MEGADESK, SUPERPRZYMIAR ( wg pomysłu Łukasza budowlańca) oraz SUPERBABE konstrukcji własnej... chodź pewnie nie pionierskiej...

----------


## ggdh

Co do cięcia prętów to używałem głównie dużej Makity z soft-startem. Ale to tylko przy cięciu hurtem kilku(nastu) prętów na raz. Drut na strzemiona cięty był wielkimi naręczami  :roll eyes:  nożycami to by się sporo namachał...

Poza tym gites i oby tak dalej  :cool:

----------


## _vviktor_

Problemów z wodą opadową nie masz?
Nie pada u was? 
A może masz jakąś inną glinę i w Twojej woda nie stoi tylko wsiąka  :big tongue: 

Te 2 godziny na rozłożenie chudego wynikały z czasu jego "przydatności" czy po prostu nie miałeś więcej czasu na prace?

----------


## micbarpia

> Problemów z wodą opadową nie masz?
> Nie pada u was? 
> A może masz jakąś inną glinę i w Twojej woda nie stoi tylko wsiąka 
> 
> Te 2 godziny na rozłożenie chudego wynikały z czasu jego "przydatności" czy po prostu nie miałeś więcej czasu na prace?


Przez działkę przechodzą dwa dreny... chyba muszą dobrze działać bo wody nigdy jeszcze na działce nie spotkałem.. nawet krótko po deszczu... chociaż ostatnio nie było jakoś dużo opadów ale coś tam padało... 

Co do 2 godzin to masz racje, chodzi o przydatność. Dostałem info w betoniarni, że po dwóch godzinach zaczyna zasychać. Mi to co przywożą (1m3) zajmuje 2godziny dokładnie. Dzisiaj zamawiałem 2 x po jednym metrze doliczając jeszcze godzinna przerwę pomiędzy dostawami, żeby plecy zdążyły odpocząć (w tym czasie kręciłem zbrojenie). 

update z dziś: 
kolejne 32 metry bieżące rozłożone... jestem mniej więcej w połowie... reszta jutro i w poniedziałek...

----------


## micbarpia

W poniedziałek z żoną układaliśmy suchy co przy 34 stopniach które pokazywał termometr w aucie może nie było najlepszym pomysłem... Nie mam fotek ale po tej robocie byliśmy ledwo żywi... do ułożenia został już tylko ostatni metr3. Za to wczorajszy dzień został uczczony przez nas wybornie. Przyjechali teściowie i szwagierka z chłopakiem. pracując w 4 osoby udało nam się: dokończyć strzemiona (brakujące 300 sztuk to fachowa robota szwagierki) oraz skręcić najdłuższe odcinki zbrojenia: odpowiednio 12m, 11m, 11m (Ja teść i chłopak szwagierki) i oczywiście zostały ułożone w szalunkach. Ciesze się mega bo pozostałe krótsze mam wrażenie, że będę w stanie ułożyć samemu a tutaj bez pomocy nie dałbym rady. Ogólnie wczoraj duży postęp za co jestem im niezmiernie wdzięczny! Jednak nie ma to jak kilka par rąk na budowie i aż trudniej będzie wracać przez kolejne dni do pracy solo :smile: 

Tutaj EKIPA: 



oraz efekty pracy:







Oczywiście po wszystkim było grillowanie i wspaniałe jedzenie przygotowane przez żonę i teściową :wink:

----------


## Daniellos_

Brawo dla ekipy  :smile:  A z chudym to sam sobie robotę wymyśliłeś  :big tongue:

----------


## _vviktor_

Co to za podkłady pod zbrojeniem? I co ile je dawałeś?

Na budowie chyba się dzieje bo w dzienniku pustki  :smile:

----------


## micbarpia

Daniellos, masz racje na wlasne zyczenie :smile:  vviktor te podklady to kostka betonowa z castoramy o grubosci 4cm. Fajne przylega wiec mysle ze perfekcyjnie spelni swoja role :smile:  fundamentow mam ponad 100mb a kostek kupilem 150. Ustawiam na oko zeby zbrojenie sie nie uginalo srednio okolo 2m.  Co do ostatnich dni to troche sie rozleniwilem ale powoli sune do przodu. Dzis ukonczylm suchy na calosci. Mam juz wiekszosc zbrojenia gotowa. Jak bedzie czas dokonczyc wszystko, zwiazac zbrojenie, oganac bednarke... to w sb zalewam... zobaczymy

----------


## walec7_7

Fajnie to wygląda, równo i w ogóle. Nie ma to jak robić dla siebie  :wink:  Podziwiam dokładność i walkę z chudym  :big tongue:

----------


## micbarpia

Dzisiaj właśnie wróciłem po 12 godzinach na budowie... ogólnie fajnie tylko zmęczenie spore... Jutro postaram się wstawić fotosy bo dzisiaj nawet nie miałem czasu zrobić. Ogólnie całe zbrojenie już prawie związane dosłownie ostatnie 2 pręty zostały ale komary tak już dawały się we znaki że odpuściłem. Na plac boje wracam jutro o 6, dokończyć wiązanie zbrojenia oraz wypuścić starter pod schody. o .8 .30 ma być beton b25 w ilości 24m3. Ostatecznie z BUDOKRUSZU. Oferta dobre choć nie tania ale ponoć jakość najlepsza w okolicy... ciekawe ile w tym prawdy... tak czy inaczej decyzja podjęta. Uczynny sąsiad pomoże mi z przyspawaniem bednarki (chciałem sam ale dziś brakowało czasu żeby się nauczyć obsługi spawarki a jutro na ostatnią chwilę za duże ryzyko próbować samemu). Taka pomoc to skarb. Ogólnie strasznie nakręcony jestem dniem jutrzejszym. Będzie to koniec jakiegoś tam pierwszego malutkiego etapu... trzymajcie kciuki :smile:

----------


## micbarpia

Witam.Nie mam siły za dużo pisać więc w wielkim skrócie: 
      Na placu byłem o 6 żeby posprawdzać zbrojenia i dokończyć starter pod schody oraz przyspawać (z pomocą sąsiada) bednarkę.
      Beton przyjechał o 8.35 zaczęliśmy zalewać około 9. 
      Ja obsługiwałem pompę, teściu wibrował a żona wyrównywała do poziomu w szalunkach. Wszystko się udało! 
      MAMY wylane ławy! bardzo się ciesze z tego pierwszego domkniętego etapu :smile: 
zdjęcia poniżej:

----------


## Daniellos_

To mały krok dla człowieka,ale wielki skok budowy  :smile:  jak to powiedział jeden kosmonauta  :smile: 

Gratuluję. Teraz to już górki  :Lol:

----------


## micbarpia

Hehe
Wprawdzie zaraz zabieram sie za przegladanie wiekszej ilosci dziennikow w poszukiwaniu odpowiedzi na moje pytanie ale zadam je tez tu... jaka papa na lawe fundamentowa I czy ja zgrzewac czy tylko polozyc jak sugeruje lukasz budowlaniec? Najchetniej jakbyscie zlinkowali... ps Daniellos sprawdz wiadomosci I daj znac jak z ta lokalizacja

----------


## Daniellos_

Od razu uderz do dziennika Karstera. On jest bogaty w doświadczenia na tym polu  :cool: 

PS.Wiadomości odczytane.

----------


## micbarpia

Nie będę ukrywał, że ściągam materiały trochę po Kamil_ więc dziś poszło zamówienie na papę BITUKOP 250 s 47 , bloczki też chciałem jak najlepsze ale w naszej okolicy BETARDU nie widziałem więc skończy się na bloczkach CERTUS no i oczywiście "malowidła scienne " od ADW czyli R-W B-W i W-KL. Cały czas w głowie powtarzam sobie dla pocieszenie hasło " na fundamentach nie oszczędzaj " .... w weekend ruszam coś dalej z robotą zobaczymy też kiedy będą bloczki i reszta zamówienia... muszę jeszcze przekopać kabel z wodą i rozebrać szalunki.

----------


## Kamil_

No w moim dzienniku znajdziesz dużo odpowiedzi, bo sam ich szukałem u kilku osób  :smile: 


Ładnie to wygląda  :smile:

----------


## micbarpia

Po tygodniowym przestoju... coś tam drgnęło... przywieźli bloczki i preparaty ADW

----------


## micbarpia

Kolejny etap: PAPA BIKUTOP podkładowa 250 (PYE PV250 S47) 40mb wczoraj sam i dzisiaj reszta 65mb z pomocą TEŚCIA. 
Papa wygodna do cięcia nożem do tapet i wydaje się być solidna. Oczywiście zgrzewana wypożyczonym palnikiem (koszt 20zł) plus butla 11kg propan butan(około 60zł),

----------


## micbarpia

dzien pierwszy:  20 bloczków
dzien drugi: 16 bloczków
Razem 36 bloczków

W tym 2 narożniki (tylko 2 warstwy) z dokładnością do 2mm... taki początek bardzo mnie zachęcił do dalszej pracy 



mam problemy z zaprawa klejaca sie do betoniarki, sam już nie wiem czy najpierw dawać wiecej wody czy mniej ale eksperymentuje, jak będę miał już sprawdzony patent to opisze bo ten problem może spotkać każdego

Zaprawę (m15) robię z proporcji 
25kg cementu jedynki z ozarowa (32,5) 
5 wiader 10l piasku 0-2
12 litrów wody

mimo braku plastyfikatorów i wapna zaprawą da się fajnie smarować tylko musze jeszcze obczaić jak ją mieszać żeby się nie przyklejało do betoniarki

----------


## micbarpia

dzień 3: 25 bloczków ( dzisiaj bez foto bo mi się zapomniało )
razem 61 bloczków

----------


## RysiekWLKP

Bardzo ładne estetyczne i profesjonalne wykonanie

----------


## micbarpia

Dzięki, 
Dzień 4 (dzień dziecka więc duża piaskownica i duże klocki to w sam raz)
37 bloczkow 
w sumie juz 98



ps musze poszukac lepszego hostingu bo FOTOSIK.PL to SYF mimo wykupionego abonamentu

----------


## micbarpia

Dzień 5:
33 bloczki 
w sumie 131

----------


## _vviktor_

Ładnie to wygląda. Ile docelowo będzie warstw bloczków? Jak wysoko nad grunt wyciągasz fundament?

Przez chwilę wydawało mi się że bednarka wychodzi u Ciebie nie  u góry ławy z z jej boku. I zacząłem się zastanawiać czy to nie dobry pomysł. Nie trzeba by było się grzebać z nimi przy izolacji poziomej.

----------


## micbarpia

Dzien 6: tylko 17 bloczkow plus troche przygotowania I przenoszenia pod kolejne dni, razem 148 bloczkow czyli wg wyliczen 1/10 juz za mna. Vviktor ma byc 6 warstw. Z bednarka to zludzenie. Wychodzi u gory. Przy izilacji papa nie ma problemu. Sposob LUKASZA BUDOWLANCA jest prosty.

----------


## walec7_7

Ładnie to wygląda  :smile:  Powoli, ale ważne że do przodu  :smile:

----------


## ufbufkruf

Czasem dzień poświęcony na przygotowania pozwala sumarycznie zrobić więcej niż ciągła praca :wiggle:

----------


## micbarpia

Dzis znowu mało na budowie byłem bo miałem wizyte u alergologa i jeszcze kilka innych spraw: W efekcie przez 2 godziny wymurowałem zaprawy z jednego worka cementu co dziś starczyło na 16 bloczków i przyciąłem bloczki pod wymiar od których jutro zacznę. Przyznaje, że piszę to głównie dla siebie żeby potem wiedzieć ile mi to zajeło :wink:  Mam nadzieję, że ten spam nikomu z Was nie przeszkadza.
Dzień 7: 16 bloczków
w sumie 164

----------


## aiki

Narożniki wyciągnij a potem do sznurka. pójdzie szybciej, łatwiej i przyjemniej.
I pamiętaj o jednym - i tak to zasypiesz.

----------


## micbarpia

Dzien 8: 36 bloczków z 2 worków cementu
w sumie 200

----------


## _arek_

> ....I pamiętaj o jednym - i tak to zasypiesz.


Święte słowa aiki  :wink:   Nie to żebym zachęcał do niechlujstwa , ale tak jak pisałem u siebie w temacie.  My samoroby mamy to do siebie, że wszystko chcemy zrobić jak najdokładniej a czasem na prawe warto troszkę odpuścić. Przekonałem się już  o tym sam po sobie.  Wcześniej  na początku robiłem wszystko z aptekarska precyzją po jakimś czasie już trochę odpuściłem.


A tak poza tym to ładna robota  :smile:

----------


## e_gregor

A bo to taka głupia cecha nas samorobów - robimy lepiej niż trzeba bo to zwyczajnie nas potem cieszy  :smile:  Skupić to się trzeba na właściwej technologi, materiałach, tak żeby było solidnie, przemyślane izolacje itp. a nie zawsze na wyglądzie

----------


## micbarpia

Nie sposób się z Wami nie zgodzić ale póki co mnie to jeszcze ciągle jara wiec tak sobie po malutku dłubie... Na budowie obok ekipa 6 ludzi zapier****  i pewnie smieja sie ze mnie pod nosem ale co tam  :smile:  
kolejny dzien (9) dzisiaj: 32 bloczki
w sumie: 232

----------


## micbarpia

NIE CHCE MI SIE JAKOS
Od rana jakos tak chodziłem, potykałem się, zapominałem czegos, wracałem, znowu zapominałem, wiec po skonczeniu 22 bloczkow zerknalem na zegarek z mysla "jak bedzie przed 11 to robie drugi wór jak po 11 to koncze " no i była 11.01... no i tyle, może za ciepło a moze w koncu len mnie dopadł...
Dzien 10: 22 bloczki
w sumie: 254 bloczki

ps fote mam ale nawet nie chce mi sie jej wstawiac... ot... taki dzien

----------


## aiki

Se radio włącz. pomaga.

----------


## micbarpia

aiki racja z tym radyjkiem
dzien 11 : 36
w sumie : 290

----------


## micbarpia

dzien 12: 20 bloczków 
w sumie 310

plus troche przygotowan na dzien kolejny

----------


## micbarpia

dzien 13: 27 bloczkow
w sumie 337

----------


## micbarpia

Na razie nie ma czego ale dzieki. 
Dzien 14:
Dzis 20 bloczkow
W sumie 357 bloczkow

 Ps. Pytanko. Kominka nie mam, ogrzewal bede gazem I tak sie zastanawiam poza woda pod lawami I dziurami na kanalizacje co jeszcze zostawic jako przepusty w scianie fundamentowej?

----------


## Soczek1212

kabel od zasilania i gaz o którym wspomniałeś :smile:

----------


## aiki

Do GWC jakby co - mi zabrakło i musiałem kombinować.

----------


## micbarpia

po kilku dniach przerwy wrocilem do murowania 

dzien 15: 30 bloczkow
w sumie: 387

----------


## micbarpia

dzien 16 : 23 bloczki
razem : 410

ps OFFTOP : co jest z forum ze teraz widze wszystkie odpowiedzi wysrodkowane ? ? ?  ostatnio forum jakies ciezkie czasy przezywa

----------


## walec7_7

Jakieś zmiany ale mam nadzieje że to nie na stałe, bo pisanie i czytanie robi się coraz bardziej uciążliwe  :sad:

----------


## micbarpia

plany na dzis były olbrzymie ale przez alergie (po 2 godzinach roboty z oczu leciało tak że już nic nie widziałem) skonczyło sie na 
dzis: 21 bloczków
w sumie : 431

----------


## micbarpia

Drodzy forumowicze, jak to jest z tym murowaniem na deszczu? Wlasnie mi sie zaczal urlop I mialem nadzieje na wiecej zabawy w budowe a tu deszcz, nie jakis ciezki ale od rana pada I nie wiem czy nie bedzie to zle wplywac na zaprawe zwlaszcza na fugach pionowych ktore nie sa osloniete... w necie rozne rzeczy pisza I nie chce popelnic bledu.... z gory dzieki za pomoc

----------


## Kamil_

Duży parasol i do przodu...
Chociaż umordujesz się jak nie wiem, bo w błocie robota jest naprawdę upierdliwa...

----------


## aiki

Jak nie wypłucze zaprawy to spoko. jedynie na kastę z zaprawą se coś połóż aby za rzadka się nie zrobiła.

----------


## micbarpia

Ok, dzieki :smile:  zgadza sie w blocie nie bylo przyjemnie ale dramatu tez nie bylo mimo ze troche mokro... 
dzisiaj: 42 bloczki 
w sumie: 473

----------


## Kamil_

Dołóż plastifikator do zaprawy będzie Ci się dużo lepiej pracowało  :smile: 
Co do wysokości budynku to ponoć nikt tego nie sprawdza, więc lepiej podnieść się wyżej.
U mnie działka względem drogi (polnej) jest też niżej i też podniosłem wyżej, bo jak zrobią kiedyś asfalt czy coś to by mnie zalewało  :smile:

----------


## micbarpia

Dzis pogoda popsula plany murowania.
Chyba Laczak kiedys sie pytał czy u mnie nie ma wody... no to wreszcie sie doczekalem i troche wody sie zebralo  :wink:  



Do tego w nocy chyba jakas wichura byla bo wy***** mi cala palete bloczkow ( fakt ze hds ustawil ja krzywo na maksa 
 zdjecie przed wichura) bo pewnie deszcz podmyl gline i przewazylo.



Plus z tego jest taki ze przy okazji byl to sprawdzian dla spoiny i muru. Poza wykruszonymi delikatnie kilkoma bloczkami mur nietkniety.
Przygotowalem wiec bloczki na jutro i jeszcze jakies tam docinki i licze na lepsza pogode  :smile:

----------


## Kamil_

Co te bloczki takie czerwone?  :big grin:

----------


## micbarpia

Takie robi CERTUS

----------


## Laczak

Tyle wody na tym etapie to nie problem. U mnie z wodą od kwietnia problemu nie ma. Pewnie zacznie się od jesieni.

----------


## micbarpia

Dzis: 49 bloczkow
W sumie 522

----------


## chilli banana

> Dzis: 49 bloczkow
> W sumie 522


brawo! tyle bloczków chyba jeszcze nie było jednego dnia?
a propos tych przewróconych bloczków  - mojemu małżowi przy stawianiu piwnicy dwa razy poleciało rusztowanie z nim i bloczkami, co się nawściekał, że musział je znowu wrzucać na górę  :wink:

----------


## micbarpia

Chill banana 100pkt za uwazne czytanie :smile:  zgadza sie to.moj nowy rekord :smile:  co do bloczkow to tylko sie ciesze ze akurat nikt tam nie stal bo byloby slabo, a przerzucic... no coz trzeba bedxie I tyle

----------


## chilli banana

tak w sumie to  na kolejną warstwę będą - ja bym ich nie ruszała  :big lol:

----------


## _vviktor_

Powoli ale konsekwentnie do przodu. Dobra robota. Trzymam kciuki od samego początku, bo i grunt i metoda działania podobna to tego co ja mam/chciałbym naśladować.

Dobrze widzę, że tam w gruncie jeszcze szalunek ławy zostawiłeś?
Nie szkoda tych desek? Pewnie jeszcze się by przydały na budowie.

----------


## micbarpia

Desek szkoda ale to jest bardziej skomplikowane bo dzieki nik mam gdzie montowac linke murarksa pod narozniki zwlaszcza te w srodku domu ktorych mam sporo a ktorych teraz nie muruje zeby mi sie wygodniej wszedzie z taczka zaprawy podjezdzalo... bede je demontoeal jak juz bede pewny ze sie nie przydadza.... a co  nich Ostanie to sie okaze :smile:

----------


## micbarpia

Dzis: 39
W sumie: 561

----------


## micbarpia

Dzis: 87
W sumie: 648
(dzieki obecnosci Teścia )

----------


## chilli banana

> Dzis: 87
> W sumie: 648
> (dzieki obecnosci Teścia )


 :wave: 
idziesz jak burza
ile masz tych bloczków do wymurowania?

----------


## micbarpia

Duzo niestety. Wg projektu ze sketchupa 1451, ale zobaczymy...

----------


## Daniellos_

Rude te bloczki  :big tongue: 

Ja się z Chilli nie zgodzę. Cięgnie się to i ciągnie. Może za dużo paliwa budowlanego?  :smile:  Trzeba było robić PF  :big tongue:

----------


## micbarpia

Wiadomo, jak burza to nie idzie ale tez z tym ciagnieciem bym nie przesadzal. U mnie w przyspieszeniu prac przeszkadza moj wlasny wymog dokladnosci I to ze jednak 99peocent czasuna budowie jestem sam. Gdybym sie nie [email protected]$#== z dokladnoaciami poziomu kazdej warstwyco do mm to pewnie poszlobyszybciej... ale niemam powodu sie spieszyc. Do zimy daleko a wydaje mi sie ze po wymurowaniu tego samo oklejenie xps I zasypanie bedzie duzo szybsze do zrealizowania.

----------


## Kamil_

micbarpia miałem i mam nadal to samo... 
Powiem Ci, ze to z czasem delikatnie mija. Teraz budując bloczki niwelator rozkładałbym na dwóch ostatnich warstwach bo 1-2 cm sobie nadrobisz, a naprawdę ciężko jest na oko zepsuć, aż tyle...
I buduj do sznurka cały czas, mnie poziomnica trochę zgubiła miałem malutki banan (2-3mm).
Jednak stara szkoła, że narożniki + sznurek potwierdza się.
Ja chciałem każdy bloczek indywidualnie osadzać na poziomnice i sobie trochę nawaliłem to  :smile: 
Przyszedł XPS + folia nic nie widać heh  :smile: 
No, ale ja wiem, że miałem równo.

----------


## micbarpia

No niestety wiem ze to nie jest normalne ale tak mam... mozliwe ze w trakcie kolejnych prac zmieni sie to ale poki co staram sie az za bardzo. Na Kazdej warstwie poza pierwsza i druga na ktorej gubilem 15mm odchylenia ktore powstaly podczas wylewania lawy ( gdzie musialo podniesc deske pewnie) mam rowno z dokladnoscia do 2-3 mm a na ostatniej chce juz do 1mm. Niestety znam tez temat bloczków BANANOWYCH. Nie wszystkie takie byly. sporo bylo prostych do tego stopnia ze jak ostatnio trafilem na partie bananow to juz myslalem ze cos nie tak z poziomica i sie wykrzywila... okazalo sie ze jednak poziomica jest prosta a bloczki wszystkie (okolo 15 kolejnych sztuk) byly tak samo krzywe...Najgorzej ze taki bloczek strasznie utrudnia wypoziomowanie ale na to juz nic nie poradze... 
Co do zaprawy to u mnie jest tylko piasek woda i cement bez zadnych plastyfikatorow i wapna. Postawilem (za namowa rodziny i kierbuda) na wytrzymalosc kosztem urabialnosci i plastycznosci ale po przyzwyczajeniu sie juz nie zauwazam tego problemu... 


dzisiaj 38 bloczkow
w sumie 686 bloczkow

----------


## kocbeat

Plastyfikatory to z tego co wiem poprawiają wytrzymałość. mniej wody w betonie to większa wytrzymałość na ściskanie. Sam kiedyś w to nie wierzyłem ale przy zalewaniu nadproży przy temperaturze +5 dodałem jakiś zimowy syf na którym było napisane napisane -15 i po 3 h można było zdjąć szalunek. Co do poprawienia plastyczności zaprawy to wapna na pewno nie zastąpi ale nie spotkałem się żeby ktoś jeszcze wapno lasowal

----------


## Daniellos_

Jak już mistrz dokładności i estetyki Kamil mówi że nie trzeba aż tak... to wiedz że coś się dzieje  :big grin:

----------


## chilli banana

> Rude te bloczki 
> 
> Ja się z Chilli nie zgodzę. Cięgnie się to i ciągnie. Może za dużo paliwa budowlanego?  Trzeba było robić PF


oj tam, jeszcze z tydzień temu micbarpia kładł po 20–30 bloczków dziennie, teraz to się rozkręcił
ja tam mu kibicuję – pamiętam, jak mój mąż przychodził zryty po tych bloczkach..

@micbarpia, aż tak to chyba nie musisz równać, zajedziesz się
znajdź złoty środek  :wink: 
a już prawie na półmetku jesteś  :smile:

----------


## micbarpia

> Jak już mistrz dokładności i estetyki Kamil mówi że nie trzeba aż tak... to wiedz że coś się dzieje




nie wiem jak zrobic zeby gif tu działał, da sie? czy tylko po kliknieciu ?

----------


## Kamil_

Haha dobre  :smile: 
Ja każdą warstwę bloczków kładłem na niwelator odchyłka max 1 mm...
Często kładąc bloczek narożny jak za mocno wpadł (2-3 mm) to go zrywałem i ściągałem zaprawę i na nowo.
Ojciec patrzył na mnie jak na nie wiem kogo, ale nic nie mówił... 
Po prostu człowiek z czasem dochodzi po rozum do głowy...
Teraz wiem, że to była głupota bo nawet jakby mi uciekło 1 cm (co naprawdę jest ciężkie do wykonania - bo nie wiem kim trzeba być, aby tego gołym okiem nie zauważyć) to na pierwszej warstwie pustaków bym sobie to wyrównał  :smile: 

Pamietam jak pojechałem do hurtowni po drut zbrojeniowy, delikatnie pordzewiały mieli i nie kupiłem.  Pojechałem 30 km dalej, aby mieć ładny (który teraz i tak zardzewiał i mi to nie przedskadza heh)
Mówię, że takiego nie chcę. Teraz to się z tego śmieje...
Jak patrzę po innych budowach jak firmy robią to moja powinna Nobla dostać  :smile: 
Przyjdzie styropian, elewacja, tynki i nikt nie zauważy różnicy. 

No ale my robimy dla siebie, wiec nie musimy kłaść 5 cm tynku  :smile: 

Podsumowując idź do przodu dbaj o estetykę, ale pamiętaj, że 2-3 mm tolerancji w budowie świata nie zniszczą, a Tobie zaoszczędzą nerwów i przyspieszą prace.

----------


## RysiekWLKP

ile warstw kładziesz bloczków? Mam wrażenie, że nisko jesteś w odniesieniu do tych budynków w tle.

----------


## micbarpia

6 warstw, na zdjeciach moze sie tak wydawac ale wysokosc ustawilem sobie w odniesieniu do wysokosci drogi I wlasnie budynkow wiec za nisko nie jestem

----------


## micbarpia

Dzis: 46 bloczkow
W sumie 732

----------


## rafhi

> Dzis: 46 bloczkow
> W sumie 732



Hej mcibarpia nie stresuj się tą dokładnością,  wyrówna się  :smile:  z perspektywy czasu posłuchaj kolegów jak wyżej. Nie baw się, ja się bawiłem tak ze styro pod PF i dziś wiem że można bylo to zrobić o połowe szybciej. A miałem Daniela za rogiem który mi mówił żeby się nie bawić. Niby go posłuchałem a i tak robiłem po swojemu - dziś żałuje  :wink: . Oszczędzaj siły na dalsze etapy bo ciągnąca się  budowa przygnębia - po sobie to wiem. 


Co do tych przyspieszaczy wiązania, dobre to a mimo tego mi w cale nie za dużych mrozach ku zdziwieniu ten plastyfikator zamarzł  :wink:

----------


## micbarpia

:smile:  czy plastyfikator czasem nie przyspiesza wiazania?

----------


## kocbeat

> czy plastyfikator czasem nie przyspiesza wiazania?


Też, dlatego beton z wytwórni tak szybko wiąże i pali w gole stopy :razz: 
Ale ważniejsze jest że nie trzeba lać tak dużo wody zarobowej i beton jest mocniejszy

----------


## micbarpia

No wlasnie, gdyby moja zaprawa wiazala jeszcze szybciej to bym nie wyrobil... ps nie wiem czy u was to samo ale u mnie 22stopnie o 6.30nie wrozy dlugiej pracy dzis...

----------


## kocbeat

No tak pod tym względem nie myślałem. Ja mam małą betoniarkę gdzie na raz wychodzi akurat taczka zaprawy czyli jakieś 1,5 -2h murowania.

----------


## micbarpia

miało być pięknie a wyszło...
Dzien z przygodami... na szczescie i nieszczescie poza budowlanymi... Miałem nadzieje ze posiedze na działce od 8 do 18 i zrobie wiecej niz zwyklea  o 12 musiałem sie zwijac... calej historii nie bede przytaczal choc jest iscie filmowa ale podziele sie z wami jedna ciekawostką... 

     Zgubiony telefon, wiec dzwonie ze swojego do BOK T mobile zeby poinformowaco sytuacji i zalozyc blokade... oczwysice najpierw automat pyta o wszystkie piny kody srody itd co w sytuacji nerwowej (jaka jest zgubienie telefonu) troche potrafi jeszcze podgrzac atmosfere... nastepnie DOKLADNIE O TO SAMO PROSI mnie pani PI...NDA w sluchawce... wiec mysle sobie PO CO BYLO TO PIERWSZE PYTANIE ale okej... zglaszamy podajemy dane itd itd po czym telefon mi sie rozlacza... mysle sobie troche hamowka ale okej... patrze nie mam sieci wiec resetuje telefon a tam tylko polaczenie alarmowe i karta sim wylaczona... NO JA PIER******* TEPA DZIDA zamiast zablokowac numer ukradziony/zgubiony pozbawila mnie mojego numeru.... 

to tylko fragment, wszystkeigo nie chce mi sie pisac bo caly dzien mozna by obsadzic w niezlej trylogii filmowej ... takze tego....

dzis 27 bloczkow
w sumie 759

----------


## micbarpia

Dzis 43 
w sumie 802

----------


## Kamil_

Bez zdjęć się nie liczy  :big grin:

----------


## B_i_U

> czy plastyfikator czasem nie przyspiesza wiazania?


Plastyfikatory często nieco opóźniają wiązanie, choć nie jest to ich zasadnicza funkcja. Ich główną funkcją (jak zresztą było napisane) jest ograniczenie wody zarobowej, która osłabia beton. Przez to uzyskujemy mocniejszy beton, bardziej płynną konsystencję lub zmniejszenie ilości cementu w mieszance betonowej. Działa to jak smar, który zmniejsza tarcie pomiędzy cząsteczkami mieszanki, dzięki temu jest bardziej płynna.

Plastyfikatory do zapraw to w zasadzie napowietrzacze, które osłabiają zaprawę ale poprawiają jej urabialność. Przeciwmrozowe "plastyfikatory" obniżają temperaturę zamarzania wody zarobowej.

W betonie lub zaprawie działanie żrące ma głównie cement a nie plastyfikatory. Ma on odczyn alkaliczny (ph 9) co też hamuje korozję stali. 

Na forum krąży też obiegowo mit, że plastyfikatory powodują uelastycznienie stwardniałego betonu np. w posadzkach. To absolutna bzdura spowodowana chyba nazwą.

Gratuluję postępów i życzę mocnych pleców.
Bartek

P.S. A na Twoją "chorobę" proponuję jakieś piwko. Wtedy milimetry zamieniają się w centymetry  :wink: . Znałem też glazurnika, który jak miał krzywe płytki to lekko gasił światło żeby nie widzieć niedoskonałości i jechać dalej z robotą  :smile: .

----------


## micbarpia

Oo to dobre :smile:  moze faktycznie po nocach bede robil :tongue:  co do plastifikatora to kierbud a wlasciwie to dwoch ( jeden z rodziny) powiedzial zeby nie dodawac zadnego syfu tylko piach I cement to tak robilem. Nie znam sie na tym kompletnie. Przyznam ze tu zaufalem im w ciemno :smile:  zdjecia beda jutro albo w pn. Przy malych postepach nie chce was zanudzic :smile:

----------


## micbarpia

dzis ledwo 26 ale znowu moglem porobic tylko chwile i cos, i cos i znowu cos...
dzis 26
w sumie 828



garaz prawie skonczony wiec bede mogl spokojnie brac sie za sciany wewnetrzne...

----------


## Kamil_

Systematycznie ale do przodu....
Upał daje popalić...

Zawsze to 26 szt mniej  :smile:

----------


## micbarpia

Pytanie odnosnie rur kanalizacyjnych... jakis konkretny producent albo sklad z ktorego brac? Czy ceny I jakosc w marketach typu casto, obi I leroy sa podobne? Jakie macie doswiadczenia?

----------


## chilli banana

> Pytanie odnosnie rur kanalizacyjnych... jakis konkretny producent albo sklad z ktorego brac? Czy ceny I jakosc w marketach typu casto, obi I leroy sa podobne? Jakie macie doswiadczenia?


Ja brałam z WiPlastu przez neta - ceny moim zdaniem bardzo konkurencyjne, jeszcze dali rabat 3%. 
Nam długo dostawa trwała ale rozbili nam zamówienie chyba na 10 paczek, fakt, że sporo tego mieliśmy.
W marketach przebitka nawet 2-3 krotna, więc moim zdaniem nie warto.

----------


## Soczek1212

Ja brałem w miejscowej hurtowni i mówiąc szczerze nie opłacało się zamawiać z neta (koszt przesyłki niwelował różnice). Tak jak pisze *chilli banana*  ceny marketowe to jakiś kosmos. Przejedz się po dwóch, trzech lokalnych hurtowniach hydraulicznych na pewno będzie taniej, a jak powiesz że to na całą budowę i będą większe ilości to tez spory rabat powinieneś dostać.

----------


## Laczak

U mnie najtaniej było w sklepie z typowo takimi artykułami. Najlepiej dogadaj się, że weźmiesz więcej towaru, a co nie wykorzystasz oddasz za kilka dni. Ciężko jest kupić wszystko żeby idealnie pasowało. Nie wiem czy producent ważny, ale ja brałem rury SN8 z litym rdzeniem, choć pewnie każda pomarańczowa będzie ok.

----------


## chilli banana

> U mnie najtaniej było w sklepie z typowo takimi artykułami. Najlepiej dogadaj się, że weźmiesz więcej towaru, a co nie wykorzystasz oddasz za kilka dni. Ciężko jest kupić wszystko żeby idealnie pasowało. Nie wiem czy producent ważny, ale ja brałem rury SN8 z litym rdzeniem, choć pewnie każda pomarańczowa będzie ok.


pomarańczowe nie są na zewnątrz?
wewnętrzne są szare (jakby nie patrzeć tańsze)

----------


## Laczak

Rury zakopane w ziemi pod chudziakiem powinny być pomarańczowe. Szare są do rozprowadzenia instalacji już po domu. Ja dla świętego spokoju radziłbym dać pomarańczowe.

----------


## chilli banana

> Rury zakopane w ziemi pod chudziakiem powinny być pomarańczowe. Szare są do rozprowadzenia instalacji już po domu. Ja dla świętego spokoju radziłbym dać pomarańczowe.


Nie zrozumieliśmy się - myślałam, że cała kanalize polecasz pomarańczową.

----------


## micbarpia

Szczerze mowiac ja wlasnie wszystkie na parterze chce dac pomaranczowe tak jak laczak pisze o pionach I pietrze jeszcze nie myslalem...

----------


## chilli banana

A ok, ja tam ci nie bronie przecież  :wink: 
Wazne, że się rozumiemy  :smile:

----------


## Daniellos_

Ja też brałem z lokalnego sklepu. Nieraz połowę taniej od marketów no i mogłem brąz na WZ i oddać co zostało.

Robienie na pomarańczowych poza miejscami obciążonymi uważam za marnowanie kasy.

----------


## walec7_7

Ja też brałem w lokalnej hurtowni, na pewno dostaniesz dobrą cenę, a te w markecie odpuść. Szkoda przepłacać. 
Co do tych pomarańczowych mocnych to są od średnicy 110 w górę więc ciężko oblecieć cały parter. bo wewnątrz i w styro na chudziaku raczej podejścia 75 i 50 więc tylko szare CI zostają.

----------


## micbarpia

Witam, po 2 tyg nieobecnosci.
Pogoda zniecheca do murowania wiec robie co moge... czyli nie za wiele. Lubie slonce ale ostatnio u nas masakra, zreszta chyba w calym kraju.
Sr: 11 sztuk
Czw: 16 sztuk
Pt: 30 sztuk
Sb: 44 sztuki

Na chwile obecna 929... ide ochłonąć...

----------


## B_i_U

Rury szare (kanalizacja wew.) mają większą wytrzymałość na temperaturę.

----------


## micbarpia

Ok, dzieki sprawdze. 

Ostatni tydzien 
pn 11
wt 11
sr 21
czw 27
pt 25
sb 26

stan obecny:


razem 1050 
zostało około 400 szt
do konca sierpnia powinienem skonczyc murowanie

----------


## micbarpia

Moze I glupie pytanie ale nie chce czegos przeoczyc? Kiedy demontowaliscie lawy drutowe? Zastanawiam sie czy mi sie jeszcze do czegos przydadza ale nic mi do glowy nie przychodzi, wrecz zaczynaja juz przeszkadzac...

----------


## aiki

Mogą się przydać do murowania ścian - pierwszych bloczków.

----------


## micbarpia

W tym tygodniu wypadl mi poniedzialek a wczoraj i dzis (pt sb) pogoda nie dala pracowac wiec zrobilem mniej:
pn 0
wt 23
sr 29
czw 49
w sumie 1151

----------


## micbarpia

Temat ocieplania sciany fundamentowej od wewnatrz chodził za mną bardzo długo... Logika podpowiadała ze nie ma to najmniejszego sensu ale u kilka osob (ktore stawiam sobie za wzor podczas budowy) takie rozwiazania widziałem i zacząlem sie nad tym zastanawiac. Ostatecznie poczytałem troche eksperymentow na ten temat (polskich i zagranicznych) i jestem przekonany ze nie bede stsosowal ocieplania wewnetrznego. 
tutaj foto z jednego z eksperymentow: 



W zwiazku z tym powstała kolejna zagwozdka: te 5 cm styropianu pelniloby fajnie role dylatacji chudziaka a teraz nie bardzo wiem czym to dylatowac? podklejac tylko pasek na grubosc chudziaka (okolo 15cm) styropianu? czy sa jakies specjalne tasmy? jakie rozwiazania polecacie?

----------


## aiki

A masz w projekcie dylatację chudego? Chudy nie wymaga dylatacji.

----------


## micbarpia

Ty no kurde, w sumie racja... :smile:  dzieki za zwrocenie uwagi

----------


## surgi22

A dlaczego kolega aiki uważa że chudziak nie wymaga dylatacji ?

----------


## fajnynick21

witam oglądam i podziwiam sam stoje przed dylematem czy cisnąć budowę jak się Tobie uda to tez zaczne pozdrawiam i trzymam kciuki

----------


## aiki

Słaby beton, stała temperatura, od lat nikt nie dylatował chudego, i w większości projektów tego nie ma. Sam nie mam dylatacji chudego i nic się z nim nie działo.

----------


## Kamil_

Co do dylatacji to zobacz: https://forum.muratordom.pl/showthre...=1#post7659867

----------


## micbarpia

Kamil slusznie, ja nawet to widzialem I tez sie obawiamale chyba stanie na, tym ze tylko zasypie I zageszcze przed zima (pogoda dorzuci tez troche zageszczania od, siebie) a na wiosne kanaliza I chudziak sciany I strop... w sumie to sie zastanawiamnad folia pod chudziakiem. Tez nie wszyscy daja... czy jest sens? A pomijajac dywagacje to nie rozumiem jak dylatacja mialaby pomoc w tamtej sytuacji. Woda I tak by sienie dostala I raczej nie odparowala tylko tez zamarzla? Dobrze rozumuje czy cos pominalem? Jesli tak to prosze o wytlumaczenie. 

Ps fajnynick21 jak narazie polecam budowe z calego serca. Jak zakoncze etap przed zima to podziele sie dokladnie swoimi przemysleniami ale poki co uznaje ze warto I to bardzo. I nie ma sie czego bac!

----------


## Kamil_

Ja tak robiłem  :smile: 

Wszystko przez zimę sobie czekało, a na wiosnę kanalizacja i chudziak.
Nie dawałem folii  :smile:

----------


## aiki

> Co do dylatacji to zobacz: https://forum.muratordom.pl/showthre...=1#post7659867


Też nie kumam co by zmieniła taśma dylatacyjna.

----------


## fajnynick21

> Kamil slusznie, ja nawet to widzialem I tez sie obawiamale chyba stanie na, tym ze tylko zasypie I zageszcze przed zima (pogoda dorzuci tez troche zageszczania od, siebie) a na wiosne kanaliza I chudziak sciany I strop... w sumie to sie zastanawiamnad folia pod chudziakiem. Tez nie wszyscy daja... czy jest sens? A pomijajac dywagacje to nie rozumiem jak dylatacja mialaby pomoc w tamtej sytuacji. Woda I tak by sienie dostala I raczej nie odparowala tylko tez zamarzla? Dobrze rozumuje czy cos pominalem? Jesli tak to prosze o wytlumaczenie. 
> 
> Ps fajnynick21 jak narazie polecam budowe z calego serca. Jak zakoncze etap przed zima to podziele sie dokladnie swoimi przemysleniami ale poki co uznaje ze warto I to bardzo. I nie ma sie czego bac!



Dzieki caly czas trzymam kciuki i sledze temat. Pracuje w biurze do 16 codziennie na razie jestem na etapie zakupu dzialki. Opowiadam kolegom z pracy ze planuje sie zabrac za stawianie domu i mowia ze jestem szalony. Mam jakies doswiadczenia budowlane -
kiedys sobie dorabialem na budowie oraz pomagalem rodzicom przy budowie domu. Chcialbym budowac sam pomoc zony ewentualnie ojca z innego miasta na kluczowe etapy robot typu zalewanie fundamentow itp. Rozumiem ze pracujesz rowniez w tygodniu i na budowie jestes popoludniami ?

----------


## ufbufkruf

Jak spora większość z nas  :smile:

----------


## micbarpia

Ja pracuje popoludniami wiec generalnie jestem na budowie od rana do poludnia ...a potem ide do pracy odpoczac :smile:  kazdy z Nas powie Ci jak na niego patrzyli kiedy opowiadal o planach budowy samemu... to co mowia TRZEBA POPROSTU OLAC I ROBIC SWOJE...

----------


## fajnynick21

ok powodzenia nam wszystkim  :smile:  mysle tylko o tym zeby dbac o kregoslup podczas budowy (podnoszenie na ugietych nogach itp) i bedzie ok : )

----------


## B_i_U

> Ja pracuje popoludniami wiec generalnie jestem na budowie od rana do poludnia ...a potem ide do pracy odpoczac kazdy z Nas powie Ci jak na niego patrzyli kiedy opowiadal o planach budowy samemu... to co mowia TRZEBA POPROSTU OLAC I ROBIC SWOJE...


Ja jestem na budowie codziennie (nie licząc niedziel, świąt i wczasów) od dwóch lat. Przyzwyczaili się do mnie (i psa) i traktują mnie jak stały punkt krajobrazu  :smile: . Trochę brakuje mi już tych zdziwionych spojrzeń.

Pozdrawiam
Bartek

----------


## surgi22

> Też nie kumam co by zmieniła taśma dylatacyjna.


Np spowodowałaby uniesienia chudziaka bez uszkodzenia ścian domu .

----------


## aiki

> Np spowodowałaby uniesienia chudziaka bez uszkodzenia ścian domu .


Przy takim przechyle jak na zdjęciu to by musiała być duża dylatacja. Pewnie wszystko zaczęło się od środka.

----------


## micbarpia

W tym tygodniu:
Pn 34
Wt 32
Sr 15
Czw 31 
Pt 19
Sb 20
lacznie 1302

W nastepnym tygodniu wychodzi ze skoncze murowanie ale wiadomo jak to z planami bywa...zawsze cos wypadnie wiec nie mowie hop.

----------


## fajnynick21

super to idzie. Uzywasz betoniarki czy rozrabiasz gotowa zaprawe ?  Masz niwelator ?

----------


## micbarpia

Betoniarka jest najprostsza z casto 120l, niwelator tez jest. Tez najprostszy. Optyczny. Karster kiedys chyba pisal ze robil zaprawe bez betoniarki, szczerze powiem szacun dla niego bo ja sobie nie wyobrazam... bez niwelatora nie zlapalbym dokladnosci poziomow co do mm wiec tez dla mnie byl mega potrzebny.

----------


## walec7_7

Konsekwentnie do przodu  :smile:  Jeszcze trochę i już zakończysz pewien dość ciężki etap  :yes:

----------


## fajnynick21

Wiezbe planujesz robic sam czy zlecisz ekipie? Da sie pracowac z niwelatorem optycznym w pojedynke ? Czy musi ktos przytrzymac miarke itp ?

----------


## micbarpia

Planuje wiazary gotowe z montazem zlecic firmie ale to pewnie za 2 lub 3 lata  wiec bede pbserwowal rynek, ceny, moze nowe rozwiazania. Co do niwelatora to oczywiscie ze sie da solo ale jest to mega upierdliwe... trzeba sobie zrobic stojak na late lub podpierac g ja tak robie ) bloczkami... moze gdybym ponyslal o stojaku za wczasu mialbym inna opinie. Tak czy inaczej samemu ( jak ze wszystkim na budowie) jest duuuuzo biegania...
Ps. Juz czekam az zamkne ten etap, nie powiem. Choc chudziak dopiero na wiosne to zasypanie tez da duzo radosci :smile:

----------


## _arek_

*micbarpia* gratki samozaparcia, widać kawal włożonej, ciężkiej pracy. Ale już prawie meta i niedługo cała twoja ciężka praca znajdzie się pod ziemią  :big lol: 

Co do niewelatora optycznego to w pojedynkę troche lipa bo ktoś musi trzymać łatę... no chyba, że za każdym razem będziesz sobie jakiś wspornik/uchwyt na nią wymyślał, aby stała w pionie, ale to raczej uciążliwe będzie.  Dołóż kilka $$ do jakiegoś laserowego 360 i będziesz miał i do łapania poziomów/pionów przy późniejszych pracach i do niwelacji w pojedynkę tez łatwiej będzie.  Ja tak bym zrobił z perspektywy czasu,  też kupiłem optyczny i troszkę teraz żałuję

----------


## micbarpia

No ja tezwlasnie chcialem przyoszczedzic.. :tongue:  niestety laserowe sa sporo drozsze ale chyba w nast sezonie I tak sie nie obedzie bez takiwgo

----------


## micbarpia

Powoli trzeba pomyslec o xps, ktos moze polecic lub odradzic ? Na co uwazac? Myslalem nad austrithermem 10cm lub synthosem prime 10cm. W okolicy sprzedaja jeszcze briotherm gias... ktos kojarzy? Parametry niby zblizone ? A moze ktos z okolicy warszawy(poludniowe okolice) poleci kontakt do dobrego sprzedawcy?

----------


## Kamil_

Ja dawałem syntos prime 30s czy coś takiego  :smile: 
12 cm frezowany. Złego słowa nie powiem.
Ponoć XPS to wszystko takie samo bierz tańszy.

----------


## _arek_

Też właśnie teraz robie opaskę  pionową płyty  tym co Kamil zapodał... Wszystko jest OK

----------


## sebcioc55

> Ponoć XPS to wszystko takie samo bierz tańszy.


z tym bym polemizował. Weź sobie do ręki takiego synthosa i np finfoam... odrazu stwierdzisz który jest lepszy.

----------


## micbarpia

Jak? Twardosc? Grubosc? Czy cos jeszcze innego? Ps ktory z tych dwoch lepszy?

----------


## B_i_U

Wszystkie dobre oprócz tego żółtego, chyba właśnie ten co pisze Sebastian.

----------


## walec7_7

Tak dokładnie to ten żółty, dostępny w jednym z marketów budowlanych na C. Cała reszta ok, xps to xps.  Ja robiłem na Sythosie Prime 30S płytę i wszystko ok  :smile:

----------


## micbarpia

No mam do wyboru synthosa prime s (499/m3) albo briorherm gias (390/m3) mam 65mb wysokosci 80cm (bo widze ze zostawia sie kilka cm sciany bez styro , u mnie sciana ma 84 wiec 4 beda gole) czyli podsumowujac okolo 5,5 m3 musze kupix I teraz tak: warto dac te 600zl wiecej I miec sprawdzona marke czy brac ten briotherm... niby to zaden pieniadz .... sam nie wiem...

----------


## micbarpia

Ostatnio staram sie pisac po calym tygodniu pracy (czyli w sb lub nd) ale ze ma padac w weekend to juz nie planuje nic robic wiec...
To byl fajny tydzien. Upaly nieco lzejsze, troche wiatru i jakos dawalo rade przy tych 30stopniach pracowac bez wiekszego problemu. 
Tak jak wspominalem celem bylo dokonczenie murowania. 



W srodku tygodnia moja mama zadzwonila ze chetnie wpadnie i pomoze mi pomalowac sciany Izoplastem (bo trzeba wykorzystac ostatnie dni upalow zeby nie malowac potem mokrych scian)... Przy caly dzien w spokojnym tempie pracy wymalowalismy razem okolo 95mb warstwa gruntujaca (z delikatna domieszka wody , nie 50/50 jak zalecaja)... Myslalem ze bedzie to latwiejsza praca bo niby tylko malowanie .... troche sie umeczylismy ale jest :smile:  



teraz na to jeszcze w nast tygodniu poleca 2 warstwy izoplastu BW
Dzisiaj dokonczylem murowanie. Lacznie 1453 bloczki. I powiem Wam. FAJNIE ZE JUZ KONIEC, choc nie powiem ze to bylo jakies strasze. Jedyne co to strasznie dlugo sie to ciagnelo ale tak to bywa, ja od poczatku nastawialem sie na prace bez przesady tylko spokojna i systematyczna. 


Ciekawie wypada porownanie tego co w rzeczywistosci z moimi zalozeniami ze SKETCHUPA. Wstepnie w projekcie mialem 7 warstw bloczka w domu i 5 w garazu ale razem z KIERBUDEM doszlismy do wniosku ze lepiej bedzie wymurowac wszedzie 6 warstw  i zostawic wjazd w garazu na 5 warstw i tak tez zrobilem... w Sketchupie pokazalo mi ze wymurje 1459 bloczkow..



 wymurowalem w sumie 1453... margines bledu do zniesienia. roznica tych 6 bloczkow to pewnie kwestia roznej ilosci zaprawy. Teraz jeszcze zostalo wywiercenie dziury na kanalize 160 (co nie jest latwe wiercac bez otwornicy tylko otwory po kolko, moze bede musial sprobowac innego sposobu)...





 Dzis jeszcze na kilka godzin przed deszczem pomalowalem 25mb sciany izoplastem BW zeby sprawdzic jak to kryje... i jest ZAJEBISTE... nawet sie zastanawiam czy jest sens potem dawac jeszcze druga warstwe tego bo i tak juz jest tak grubo i szczelnie ze nie widze sensu... jeeszcze do przemyslenia


no to by bylo na tyle...

















PS WARTO DOPLACAC 100zl do tego SYNTHOSA za 500zl/m3 czy brac ten briotherm po 390.... nikt nie odpowiada wiec rozumiem ze nikt z BRIOTHERMEM nie mial doczynienia?

----------


## Kamil_

Syntos sprawdzimy  I przetestowane przez wiele osób...

Nie za nisko wychodzisz z tą kanalizacja?

----------


## micbarpia

No wyszla dosyc nisko... ale w ulicy mam kanalize cisnieniowa wiec wydaje mi sie ze do pompy to I tak nie problem.

----------


## agb

Coś drogi ten Synthos. Dzwoniłeś do fightera? Jakiś czas temu miał dużo lepszą cenę.

P.S Gdzie kupiłeś IZOPLASTa BW? Bo nawet przedstawiciel nie wiedział gdzie to kupić w mazowieckim.

----------


## micbarpia

W pabianicach w lodzkim, mam tam bliskich

----------


## sebcioc55

> Coś drogi ten Synthos. Dzwoniłeś do fightera? Jakiś czas temu miał dużo lepszą cenę.
> 
> P.S Gdzie kupiłeś IZOPLASTa BW? Bo nawet przedstawiciel nie wiedział gdzie to kupić w mazowieckim.


ja ostatnio brałem synthos za 415zł/m^3 za 5cm z frezem, izoplast BW można kupić tutaj W dzisiejszych czasach nie opłaca się już jeździć i suzkać po składach.... zamawiaj w necie i po sprawie. Ja już sięo tym przekonałem nie raz tracąc duuużo czasu.

----------


## agb

> ja ostatnio brałem synthos za 415zł/m^3 za 5cm z frezem, izoplast BW można kupić tutaj W dzisiejszych czasach nie opłaca się już jeździć i suzkać po składach.... zamawiaj w necie i po sprawie. Ja już sięo tym przekonałem nie raz tracąc duuużo czasu.


Wiem, tylko tam za każde wiadro sobie liczą osobno za wysyłkę. Muszę przedzwonić, bo to nie jest normalne  :big tongue:

----------


## micbarpia

Za 10l wiadro w pabianicach placilem z tego co pamietal po 42 albo 45 zl... ja zle widze czy cena na alledrogo przesadzona jest?

----------


## Kamil_

Na allegro masz duże wiadra 19 litrowe.
Fakt cena trochę na allegro wysoka, ja za 19 litrowe płaciłem chyba 85 zł.


Z tą kanalizacją to spoko, u mnie nie ma więc wysoko dawałem, aby nie musieć później kombinować z jakimiś pompami jak za parę lat mnie przyłączą.

----------


## micbarpia

tak zwrocilem uwage ale mam na mysli ze to i tak bardzo wysoka cena a do tego jeszcze przesylka... kosmos... 
sebcio dzieki za kontakt do fightera, jutro sie z nim zgadam i zobaczymy

----------


## micbarpia

Pomalowalem dzis caly fundament warstwa iziplastu bw I powiem wam ze mam rozkminke.. poszlo mi 5 wiaderek 10l I zostaly jeszcze 4.  Byl plan malowania 2giej warstwy tego bw ale chyba odpuszcze, nie z oszczednosci, nie z lenistwa tylko nie widze zadnego sensu.. juz po warstwie gruntu izoplastem rw rozciencionym delikatnie woda na drugi dzien wygladalo to bardzo szczelnie. Teraz po warstwie bw jest poprostu tak konkretne ze nie wiem co mialaby dac kolejna warstwa... wyglada na to ze mam na sprzedaz 4 wiaderka izoplastu ( 1rw I 3 bw ), jak ktos z okolic warszawy potrzebuje a jak nie to w pt oddaje do sklepu w pabianicach :smile:   chyba ze ktos mi dobrze uzasadni kolejne malowanie... tylko nie tak jak pan z 'markietingu' ktory chcial mi wlepic 20 wiaderek kleju wkl... on chyba myslal ze bede plywal w tym fundamenie po morzach I oceanach :smile:

----------


## agb

Jedno BW bym wziął.

----------


## micbarpia

Podalem nr telefonu sprawdz priv lub swoj profil bo gdzies tam wpisalem

----------


## micbarpia

Dzis kilka kwestii organizacyjnych bylo do zrobienia... oddac palety do certusa I pojechac po xps.

 Na szybko wypozyczylem przyczepke (kryta) I poszlo. Palety zmiescily sie bez problemu ( 23 szt), z xps bylo gorzej bo musialem rozpakowac 2 paczki zeby powciskac pojedyncze plyty w wolne przestrzenie ale dalo rade. Jestem mega zadowolony ze sklepu no I z ceny (nie moglem uwierzyc jak patrzylem na paragon) kupilem 5,4m3 synthos prime s 10 za 1844zl.. do tego jakies pianki pistolet I folia kubelkowa... wyszlo ponad 2k czyli duuuuzo mniej niz sie spodziewalem, czekam na pomocnego tescia I moze w ten albo kolejny weekend okleimy a potem zasypiemy. Chcialem dzis kupic czesci do masxyny do ciecia styro ale w kilku marketach bud nie mieli drutu oporowego... no nic jest troche czasu to bede szukal dalej I konstruowal, zdjec nie ma nowych bo nic sie nie zmienia , trzeba triche ogarnac plac, porzadki zrobic trawnik skosic itd, ogolnie nuda no I czekam na mlotowiettarke graphita ( poki co narzefzia tej firmy b.dobrze mi sluza a mam wkretareczke, duza I mala katowke, I multitoola), w sklepie online obiecywali ze w 24h bede mial zamowiony sprzet w domu , zamiwilem w nd a ma byc w pt...nie wiem jak oni to licza... ('mediafachowiec') taki numer mi wycial chociaz cena dobra...

----------


## micbarpia

Taka sytuacja: zostalo mi do zalania (o czym troche zapomnialem) starter po schody oraz slup w salonie przy schodach.

Tam na srodku gdzie prety... 



 Ogolnie wymary tego malutkie wiec nawet 1m3 betonu z tego nie wyjdzie... raczej betoniarka mi nie przywiezie takiej ilosci... co zrobic??m samemu na budowie dobrego betonu nie ukrece... pod schody to pol biedy ale pod ten slup przydaloby sie cos mocniejszego... pomocy!

----------


## ufbufkruf

Skoro masz obawy kup gotowa mieszankę b20 czy mocniejsza. Przy tej ilości nie będzie to kosztować majątku.

----------


## Kamil_

Ja mieszałem z worka beton konstrukcyjny B30 firmy DUBLET.
Nawet te wysokie trzpienie tak zalewałem...

----------


## chilli banana

> nawet 1m3 betonu z tego nie wyjdzie... raczej betoniarka mi nie przywiezie takiej ilosci... co zrobic??m samemu na budowie dobrego betonu nie ukrece... pod schody to pol biedy ale pod ten slup przydaloby sie cos mocniejszego... pomocy!


My przywieźliśmy sami jakiś 1m3 na przyczepce   :wink:  przywieźliby nam nawet ten metr ale chyba 400za transport wymyślili..
Potem ja ładowałam w wiadra a mąż ładował w słup.
Szybka akcja była bo skwar był niemiłosierny i beton szybko wiązał :wink: 

Albo gotową mieszankę jak pisze ufbufkruf

----------


## agb

Budokrusz pewni i tyle Ci przywiezie. Tylko oni biorą 35zł netto/m3 brakujący do pełnej - 7m3 - betoniarki.

----------


## zolw82

często w betoniarniach kierowcy jeżdżą swoimi autami i jak komuś na budowie zostaje naddatek betonu to kierowca może z nim zrobic co chce, zagadaj z pierwszym lepszym napotkanym gosciem z gruszki lub pompy i zapytaj.

----------


## micbarpia

Zaniedbałem dziennik strasznie, głównie przez prace ale też z lenistwa...
U mnie na budowie niewiele słychać. Można powiedzieć, że etap zamkniety. Kanalize i chudziaka postanowiłem świadomie zostawić na wiosne. Od ostatenigo wpisu:
1. Zalałem ławe pod słup i starter pod schodzy oraz zabezpieczyłem czarnym mazidłem... Generalnie nie udało mi się tego zrobić tanio... nie chciałem potem sobie pluć w brodę że jednak słaby beton sam zrobie czy coś i ostatecznie zamówiłem 1m3 betonu z najbliższej betoniarni razem z pompą  :wink:  troche się posmialiśmy ale potem przyszło płacić i łzy były prawdziwe... 650zł... dobra... myśle sobie... CH**, gdzie indziej udało się oszczędzić nie ma co strzępić ryja...

2. Razem z teściem który wybrał się do mnie na 2 soboty zagęszczaliśmy piach po połówce tzn ponad 3 bloczek i zageszczanie a potem w kolejny weekend znowu dosypany piach i znowu zageszczanie... miało być... ale padł skoczek... i został piach niezagęszczony... nawet miałem to dokończyć ale ostatecznie i tak ubije go jeszcze raz na wiosne przed wyrównaniem pod chudziaka wiec stwierdziłem że los tak chciał i zostawiłem....zreszta w pierwszy weekend tez mielismy przygody ze skoczkiem do tego stopnie ze przyjechał mechanik z firmy wypozyczajacej (ogolnie polecam) i siedzial z nami 3 godziny az naprawil wszystko jak trzeba... niestety w kolejny weekend juz nie mogl nam pomoc (swoja droga gdybysmy dostali tego skoczka co ostatnio pewnie nie byloby problemow ale trafil sie akurat inny... )
3. Co do piachu.... zamowilem w pierwszy weekend 3 auta od roznych dostawcow zeby sie zorientowac co przywoza i to byl dobry pomysl bo w kolejny wkeened juz dokladnie wiedzialem ktory piach najlepiej sie zageszcza i zamawialem tylko ze sprawdzonego zrodla... poszlo 7 aut po 30 ton ( no moze 2 auta byly po 25 ton)
4. Ostatecznie zajalem się tematem wykonczenia folii kubelkowej listwa do tego przeznaczona... fajna sprawa musze przyznac... nie wiem ile to faktycznie da ale wydaje sie ze powinno skutecznie chronic luke powietrzna przez zabrudzeniem... co do samych listew kupilem najtansze... widzialem takie po 15zl /2mb po 10/2mb a kupilem po 5zl/2mb bo mimo ze byly troche wezsze to i tak fest trzymaja ta listwe w styro...
5. Tu sie przyznaje ze nie uzywalem zadnych specjalnych wkretow po 10zl za 6 szt tylko zwykle czarne do do uzytku zewnetrznego (30zl za kilogram). Wybralem takie z szerokim gwintem i dlugosci 55mm. Wiatr tego nie usunie a i zlodziej by sie zmeczyl. ( z powloka antykorozyjna... hm ciekawe ale moze nie zardzewieja... przyznajmniej w szalunkach fundamentu nie zarzdzewiały przez 2 miesiace... wiec juz tyle o nich wiem) montowane w listwie w odleglosci okolo 20cm od siebie sprawiaja wrazenie ze trzymaja fest
Ponizej zdjecia stanu obecnego:






Drzewo jest jakby co, syn już drugi w drodze także tylko ten dom skończyć ;P





Generalnie zaprosilem kilku znajomych (niezorientowanych w kwestiach budowy domu) i wszyscy przyjechali popatrzyli... i pomysleli pewnie (robiac dobra mine do zlej gry)... czym tu sie chwalic???... jeden rzad pustakow kladl przez pol roku??? co za lamus  :wink:  takze z moich doswiadczen wynika zeby chwalic sie dopiero przy stanie SSO najwczesniej ;P Tym bardziej że wszysyc skecajac w nasza uliczkę w pierwszym momencie widzieli dom sąsiada ktory się buduje... zaluje ze nie nagrywalem ich reakcji poki mysleli ze to juz moj  :wink: 


Pozostale sprzatnac plac przed zima, ogarnąc jeszcze drewno szalunkowe i inne pierdoly ktore walaja sie po placu zeby byl porzadek i czekac na wiosne zeby zaczac etap drugi czyli parter :smile:  pewnie z nudow zima powstanie jakis filmik z fotek podsumowujacy dotychczasowa prace. 
pozdrawiam Michał

----------


## Daniellos_

Butelkę szampana jest już o co rozbić  :wiggle: 

Jak to mówią najstarsi górale: "Teraz to już z górki"  :wink:

----------


## micbarpia

Panowie, Panie... przymierzam sie do kładzenia kanalizy i troche już glupieje...
Problem jest taki, że nie mam konkretnego projektu więc sam stosując się do ogólnopanujących reguł,
zaprojektowałem sobie jak puścić te rury no i mam kilka watpliwości...Może Wy coś podpowiecie...
1. Naczytałem się aby unikać kolanek 90st i w garazu wyszedl mi taki zawijas ze to wali fuszerką z kilometra
2. Nie wiem czy redukcja ktora jest na rurze 160 nie jest zbyt wczesnie moze powinna isc dopiero przy samym 
podlączeniu pionu?
3. Czy ogólnie widzicie tu jakieś blędy ?
4. Jak puszczaliscie rure przez sciane fundamentowa? w jakims specjalnym kolnierzu? czy poprostu w wywierconej dziurze?
Jesli tak to o ile wieksza ta dziura od rury 160? i czym wypelnialiscie przestrzen miedzy murem a rurą? 
5. Czy pozostale dziury w scianach wewnatrz budynku tez uzupelniac jakim wypelniaczem czy zostawic jak jest i tylko zawibrowac piaskiem?
w załącznikach zrobilem kilka fotek ze sketchupa tego co bede rzeźbił w tym miesiącu lub jak zrobi się cieplej...
będe wdzięczny za wszelką pomoc...









a i jescze jedno wazne pytanie?
W garazu nie planuje ocieplania podlogi styro bo garaz nie bedzie ogrzewany...
w zwiazku z tym nie rozumiem i nie potrafie znalezc odpowiedzi jaki warstwy podlogowy nalezy przewidziec.
planuje 15cm chudziaka na siatkach zbrojeniowych i na to pewnie jakas zywice (bo slyszalem ze dobrze sie czysci z niej potem ewentualne zabrudzenia olejem itd) ale chcialbym tez zrobic odplyw liniowy przy bramie... czy to oznacza ze przy wylewaniu chudziaka juz powinienem zostawic na to jakies miejsce czy jednak na chudziaka liczyc jakas gruba warstwe posadzki w ktorej taki odplyw sie schowa?

----------


## sebcioc55

To może ja podpoiwem:
1. Tak należy unikać kolanek 90*, ale zastępujemy je kolankami 2x45* - aby był łagodniejszy łuk 
2. redukcja wydaje się spoko
3. nie specjalnie, mimo że wizualizacje są spoko to zwykły rzut byłby tutaj bardziej czytelny
4. robisz większą dziurę o jakieś 2-3cm i wszystko uszczelniasz pianą niskoprężną (są takie do przepustów, w każdej hurtowni dostaniesz)
5. Wszystkie przejścia przez ściany pianuj.
Pamiętaj aby dobrze podbijać piach pod rurami, aby były dobrze podparte. Najprościej wsypany piach pod rurę ubija się trzonkiem szpadla  :wink: 
Chudziak w garażu i odpływ musisz zrobić w tym samym czasie, najlepiej jak już teraz być go osadził, chociaż jak sobie zostawisz miejsce to też dasz radę. Jeżeli chcesz ten odpływ podłączyć pod kanalizę to pamiętaj o syfonie!!

----------


## micbarpia

Dzieki za komentarz, co do odplywu to chcialem uniknac podlaczenia pod kanalize bo potrafi czasem smierdziec w garazu zwlaszvza po duzszej nieobecnosci gdy woda z syfonu wyparuje... myslalem o podpieciu do rynny, co myslicie o takim rozwiazaniu?

----------


## sebcioc55

Do rynny w zadnym wypadku! Jezeli bedzie ulewa i cos gdzies sie przytka to wszystko bedzie sie ladowac do garażu, co nie bylo by fajne  :wink: 
Jezeli nie do kanalizy to najlepiej zrob z 10m drenażu to powinno zalatwic sprawe. Oczywiście nie wolno wtedy lac na podloge garazu zadnej strasznej chemii bo to wszystko potem pojdzie w grunt.

----------


## micbarpia

No przeciez, czemu nie pomyslalem o deszczu... to chyba drenaz mi pozostaje bo jednak mam obawy co do syfonu garazowego

----------


## sebcioc55

Wiesz to zalezy ile bedziesz korzystal z tego odplywu. Jezeli rzadko, to jak masz syfon to wlewasz w niego olej albo cos co ma wysoką temperaturę parowania i wlewasz do syfonu. Ja tak mam w kotlowni, gdzie dodstkowo syfon jedt opatukony rurkami od podlogowki. Wychodzi ze tak rsz ns pol roku wlewam tam pol szklanko oleju i jest spokój.

----------


## micbarpia

To był pracowity tydzien:
po ponownym zageszczeniu po zimie wzialem sie za wyrownanie do konkretnej wysokosci miejsca na chudziaka (w roznych miejscach od 10 do 14 cm) co pomoglo w dokladnym wyliczeniu betonu:




Nastepnie kopanie pod kanalize... w zageszczonym piasku bylo to sporo bardziej meczace niz sobie wyobrazalem... ale bez porownania z kopaniem pod lawe fundamentowa :wink:  na szczescie...








Oczywiscie poziom wyciagany pod rozpieta linke murarska bardzo wygodnie sprawdzil sie do obliczen spadku rur...







nastepnie zasypywanie warstwami i ubijanie ubijakiem recznym (zrobionym z pienka drewnaniengo)
Spadek na calosci 2-3%... na odcinku rury 160 wyszedl prawie 4%... 









Potem jeszcze profile cd 60 wg sposobu Lukasza Budowlanca i kostka pod siatki na sam koniec

















No i wreszcie w sobote 6 kwietnia stalo sie jest chudziak: RADOSC OLBRZYMIA! Bardzo chcialem wyrownac go listwa big blue ale nikt w okolicy nie mial do wypozyczenia a przedzwonilem do wszystkich wypozyczalni jakie znalazlem... zazwyczaj odpowiedz byla : - panie co to jest???!! mamy tylko taka spalinowa ... wiec odpuscilem i wyrownalem recznie na ile sie dalo... nie ma lustra ale jestem calkiem zadowolony... jak to mowia pojdzie na to posadzka i zapomne :wink:

----------


## ufbufkruf

Świetna robota. Teraz nim się obejrzysz będą stały ściany :smile:

----------


## walec7_7

I to jest robota! Ten etap musi cieszyć. Ściany dodadzą Ci otuchy  :big tongue:

----------


## micbarpia

Czekam czekam na te sciany...doslownie bo porothermu w mojej okolicy jak na lekarstwo :smile:  ponoc bedzie za tydzien dostawa :tongue:

----------


## micbarpia

Pytanie:
Czy papa 4,7 mm grubosci BIKUTOP podkładowa 250 (PYE PV250 S47) pod sciane z porothermu to przesada? jakos do folii nie mam przekonania ale nie jest to niczym uzasadnione tylko raczej takie przeczucie ze to bedzie mało... prosze o Wasze opinie... Gdzie nie patrze na Yt na filmy wszyscy murują na folii ale mi sie wydaje to jakies słabe i latwe w przedarciu... ale czy jest sens isc w pape?

----------


## agb

Z folią nie zgrzejesz papy jeżeli planujesz na chudziaku.

----------


## micbarpia

Zacząłem sezon 2. Cel na koniec września strop nad parterem. 
Póki co tu są 3 dni roboty:

----------


## Kamil_

Ładnie  :smile: 

Z rusztowania trochę zwolni, ale pójdzie dobrze....
Najgorszy będzie strop i schody - przygotuj się psychicznie  :big grin: 

Nadproża lane? Czy Lki?
Pamiętaj, aby je docieplić pod rolety.

----------


## Laczak

Chyba przez zimę odpocząłeś bo temo masz niezłe. Trochę cię strop przytrzyma, ale termin wrześniowy realny. 
Powodzenia w dalszej pracy.

----------


## micbarpia

Dzieki. Stropu faktycznie się obawiam... 
w projekcie są elki i sie zastanawiam czy nie lepiej lac samemu (wiem ze wiecej roboty ale chyba beda solidniejsze...)
Rolet mial nie bede ale fakt ze planuje ocieplic nadproza 5cm tak na wszelki wypadek... jakby mi sie kiedys odwidzialo, 

pozdrawiam Michał

----------


## sebus243

Gratulacje postępu prac. 
Papę pod pierwszą warstwę zgrzewałeś czy tylko rozwijałeś i od razu murowałeś ?

----------


## Laczak

5 cm to idealna grubość ocieplenia nadproży i warto dać w razie czego. Lane nadproża na pewno będą mocniejsze, tylko czy są aż takie potrzebne? Choć ja zrobiłem lane i pewnie bym takie same teraz robił.

----------


## micbarpia

Pod pierwsza warstwe dalem ostatecznie folie fundamentowa 1mm Tytana.

----------


## walec7_7

Piękny postęp  :smile:  Świetni Ci idzie  :big tongue:

----------


## micbarpia

Witam po dłuższej przerwie. U mnie praca nadal powoli do przodu. Na forum zaglądam ale jakoś ostatnio nie było czasu na uzupełnienie własnych notatek więc czynię to czym prędzej. 

A więc tak:
















pojawiły się zarysy pierwszych okien... fajne uczucie  :wink: 













Wszystko na bieżąco notowałem i aktualizowałem w projekcie w Sketchupie, niewiem chyba głownie dla swiadomosci ile juz jest ile jeszcze dokładnie przedemna...





cdn...

----------


## micbarpia

cd:







Sketchup w pogotowie przed zakupem odpowiedniej ilosci cegiel... 







Stal zamawialem na wymiar zeby nie miec resztek ktorych niewykorzystam... były przygody ale to przy okazji opisze, Sketchup pomogl zwizualizowac drobne zmiany wzgledem projektu ktory nie przewidywal zadnego wienca.













Czasem trzeba też sprzątnąć na budowie...  :smile: 



no i murowanie poduszki z cegly, (nierownej cegly ale to juz temat rzeka...)



Kolega z forum Zolw82 podpowiedzial fajny patent z szalunkami, uzycie osb ktore w marketach jak castorama czy obi robia dociete na wymiar.. koszt ciecia byl 1zl wiec zaden pieniadz a dlugie plyty dociete co do mm to duzo ulatwia wiec szybka wizyta 



w miedzyczasie przywiezli stal, 4500kg, i wyrzucili przy plocie bo nie bylo hds zeby rozpakowac... wiec tak sobie pret po precie poukładame przez 5 godzin, polecam ;p







przyjechaly tez szalunki wypozyczone na 30 dni, jest komfort ustawienia co do mm i nie bawienia sie w ciecie drewna... warto, polecam



zacząłem szalunki nadprozy w garazu



na wkrety (plyta do plyty) i kołki do porothermu, jakos nie przekonywaly mnie gwodzie...







i pierwsze efekty, daja sporą radość







dzisiaj nastapilo zalanie nadproza betonem z betoniarki... powiem tak: oszczednosc niewielka chyba ze policzymy godziny pracy to wtedy zadna, jakosc betonu watpliwa w porownaniu z betoniarnia wiec nigdy wiecej, drugi raz zamowilbym 1m3 betonu zaplacil 700zl ze swiadomoscia ze pol metra zostanie w koszu i tyle... ale to drugi raz :wink: 



plany. za tydzien zdjac szalunki nadprozy i montowac szalunki pod strop, powiazac te tony zelastwa i zalac gdzies okolo poczatku sierpnia, w miedzyczasie konczyc murowanie scian czesci mieszkalnej, po o28 dniach od zalania garazu domurowac brakujace sciany domu na stropie garazu i zalac pod koniec sierpnia strop drugi...

ogolnie w ch*** roboty, na szczescie TESC pomaga ostatnio kiedy moze a zona swietnia ogarnia dom wiec moge sie skupic na budowaniu

pozdrawiam Michał

----------


## Kamil_

Oj z tym zalewaniem z betoniarki nie przesadzaj  :smile: 
700 zł z pół kubika to przesada  :smile: 

Ja z wora lalem dużo trzpieni i nadprozy.

----------


## micbarpia

wor to wor, wymieszany w mieszalni i podzielony, a przy cenach w mojej okolicy wydalem 200 na cement 250 na kruszywo, piasek juz mialem i jeszcze sie narobilismy :wink:  zawalic sie nie zawali;P tzn mam nadzieje ale dla tych 200 zl oszczednosci? nie bylo warto... :wink:

----------


## agb

To miałeś chociaż betoniarkę. Ja ostatnio prawie 0.5m3 robiłem starą metodą. Wszystko na kupkę, piasek i żwir w wiadrze noszony, bo taczka gumę złapała. I potem przerzucanie z kupki na kupkę łopatą w celu wymierzania.  Na koniec dopiero do kastry i mieszanie wiertarką  :big grin:  

Jak bierzesz beton z budokruszu na całość inwestycji, to spróbuj się dogadać żeby nie liczyli Ci bodajże 35, czy 70zł netto, za każdy m3 brakujący do pełnej gruszki.

----------


## Miror

Można jeszcze w niektorych betoniarniach zamówić beton przywieziony na malej wywrotce, wykoptować to na jakąś folie i do gory wiadrami, a najlepiej jakiś wyciąg zrobić :smile:

----------


## Laczak

Beton na wywrotce to chyba najlepsze rozwiązanie cena/jakość. Tylko to dzwiganie na prędkości wiaderek do góry, bo od razu masz dużo gotowego betonu.
Ja u siebie od razu zaszalowałem nadproża i słupy na parterze. Zamówiłem 3 m3 betonu i dużej dopłaty za pompe nie było wtedy.

----------


## seler2

Zamawiasz beton z opóźniaczem i cały dzień może leżeć  :smile:  byle przed słońcem nakrywać żeby woda nie parowała.

Edit: ort

----------


## Laczak

Nie wiedziałem, że tak można. 
Dobrze że inni dzielą się swoją wiedzą. 
Kolejny plus dla tego rozwiązania. 
To jeszcze jaki patent na dzwiganie betonu do góry? Pewnie jakiś kołowrotek?

----------


## seler2

> Nie wiedziałem, że tak można. 
> Dobrze że inni dzielą się swoją wiedzą.


Żeby jeszcze do tego nie robili błędów ortograficznych... :shame:

----------


## Laczak

> Żeby jeszcze do tego nie robili błędów ortograficznych... :shame:


Zacytowałeś mój post i myślałem, że ja ortografa zrobiłem. Szukam i znaleźć nie mogę, a okazało się to jednak twój post wyżej. Jestem dyslektykiem i chociaż się staram to w razie czego proszę o wybaczenie.

----------


## mku7i

Przebrnąłem przez dziennik. Pełen podziw, na prawdę wielki szacunek. To wszystko zostało zrobione po pracy na etacie i w weekendy ? 
Jak czytałem dzienniki samorobów, zawsze nurtowała mnie jedna sprawa - podejmujecie się wyzwania samodzielnej budowy ze względów ekonomicznych, czy coś innego wami kieruje?
Mam obok siebie sąsiada, też samoroba. Kończy budowę prostego domku, mija jakoś 3 lata od rozpoczęcia. Mówi, że jest już tak zmęczony psychicznie tym domem, że cała radość z niego uleciała. U niego decydowały czynniki ekonomiczne, więc rozumiem jego decyzję. Niemniej trochę smutno patrzeć, jak jedna z największych inwestycji życia, wielki krok, przekształciła się w udrękę. 
A wracając do dziennika - micbarpia 3mam kciuki żebys skończył stan surowy jak najszybciej, późniejsze etapy będą na pewno łatwiejsze do działania w pojedynkę.

----------


## micbarpia

W skrocie:
Wszystko po pracy przed praca lib weekendy
U mnie decydowaly inne czynniki choc nie wyrzekam sie czynnika finansowego bo w mojej okolicy przy obecnych cenach roboczogodziny to juz prawie 40-50% calosci domu...
Nie chcialem tracic zdrowia na uzeranie sie z ekipami, poprawianie, a jestem wymagajacy... za duzo czasu bym na to zmarnowal wiec postanowilem zrobic sam... dla spelnienia marzen, dla swiezego powietrza, dla jakosci pracy, no I poprostu mi sie chce. Buduje dopiero 2 sezon ale ciagle ide na budowe z usmiechem od ucha do ucha. Jest tez zmeczenie czasem zniechecenir ale wystarczy odpuscic dzien dwa I znowu czlowiek teskni...

----------


## sebcioc55

> Nie chcialem tracic zdrowia na uzeranie sie z ekipami, poprawianie, a jestem wymagajacy... za duzo czasu bym na to zmarnowal wiec postanowilem zrobic sam... dla spelnienia marzen, dla swiezego powietrza, dla jakosci pracy, no I poprostu mi sie chce. Buduje dopiero 2 sezon ale ciagle ide na budowe z usmiechem od ucha do ucha. Jest tez zmeczenie czasem zniechecenir ale wystarczy odpuscic dzien dwa I znowu czlowiek teskni...


To powinno być gdzieś przypięte na samej górze działu samorobów  :wink:

----------


## seler2

Też się pod tym podpiszę  :smile:

----------


## Laczak

Święte słowa.
Buduje ponad rok i mam SSZ. Każdy zakończony etap i nawet niewielkie poerdoły sprawiają radość. A najbardziej motywujące jest jak ktoś ci mówi, że nie dasz rady. A ja się uczę i robię, a rezultat jest pewnie lepszy niż by to robił nie jeden "fachowiec". Lubię się pomęczyć zostając bohaterem w swoim domu, jak mało kto.
Widzę tylko jeden minus. Czasem idzie się na budowę kosztem rodziny. Trzeba to jakoś wyśrodkować, żeby było dla kogo budować.

----------


## walec7_7

Również podpisuję się pod tym obiema rękami i nogami! Mam tak samo, zapewne jak większość która zdecydowała się budować samemu!

A postępy i efekt prac rewelacja! :cool:

----------


## boconek03

Jaką będziesz miał wysokość ostateczną na parterze?
Jak dobrze liczę to 9pustaków. Nie za nisko?

----------


## micbarpia

Parter 286 to co widac to nie bylo dokonczone. Ogolnie mam 12 warstw plus poduszka z cegly 7cm plus opuszczony ze stropu wieniec na brakujace centymetry.

----------


## boconek03

Aha ok. 2,86 to już całkiem fajnie  :smile:

----------


## micbarpia

Witam ponownie. Szczerze mówiąc zastosuje opisy maksymalnie skrótowe bo jakoś nie mam weny opisywać krok po kroku ( a działo się sporo ) ale w razie pytań postaram się odpowiedzieć zainteresowanym  :smile:  Kolejne uzupełnienie: 
Murowanie bliskich narożników przy wejściu, dużo docinek niekoniecznie przyjemnych  :wink: 





No i zacząłem szalować nadproże garażowe... też ciężki temat więc powolutku, małymi krokami do przodu...





Dzień po dniu ściany trochę jakby wyższe... i więcej ich... w końcu zaczęły dawać upragniony cień  :big grin: 









cdn

----------


## micbarpia

cd:





pojawił się kolejne zarysy okien:















przed zaszalowaniem stropu garażu oczywiście dokładne wyliczenia osb w sketchupie:













Polecam szalunki systemowe, czemu? bo sam rozlozylem 50m2 podpor i dok oraz deskowania w jedno przedpoludnie i sie przy tym za bardzo nie zmeczylem.... sprobujcie tak z normalnymi stemplami to zrozumiecie roznice... koszty? 80gr z m2 dziennie kompletu (stalowe podpory regulowane, glowice, doki gorne i dolne oraz deska szalunkowa czyli wszystko co potrzebne)























ciemność w garażu...  :big grin:

----------


## micbarpia

cd:

jeszcze troche murowania i skrecania szalunków, nic szczegolnego











wyciagnelismy z tesciem narozniki na finalne 12 warstw:









polaczenie scianki dzialowej z nosna... tylko daltego teraz murowane





























cdn

----------


## micbarpia

na ostatnim foto widać troche bardziej pomaranczowe porothermy, i tu taka mala dygresja.
Niby wszystko to samo bo weinenberger porotherm 25 klasa itd wszystko to samo ale mam na tej budowie juz doczynienia z 3 rodzajem cegly. Pierwsza byla cegla odkupiona od sasiada (zostalo mu prawie 5 palet). Troche wieksze wpusty na palce niz ta ktora zamawialem juz sam sobie ze skladu ale krzywaaaa panie.... lo matko jaka krzywa i krucha... no nic w wiekszosci idzie na docinki bo lezy najblizej miejsca gdzie docinam ;P, Cegla nr 2 przyjechala prosto z fabryki wymiary takie samo wszystko ladnie pasuje ale po kolorze i nieco mniejszych wpsutach na palce widac ze gdzie indziej produkowana... KRZYWA NADAL ale jakby mniej.... JAKIEZ bylo moja zdzwienie keidy zamowilem ostatnie 2 palety 25 porothermu. na poczatku nawet sie jej nie przygladalem ale potrzebowalem sobie ustawic jakies tam stopnie... i polozylem jedna na druga potem 3 i 4... i doznalem szoku... JA PRDL myslac... PROSTY POROTHERM!!!!??? jakto?? to taki istnieje???? wczesniej gdy kladlem jedna na druga cegla nr 1 lub nr 2 bujalo jak na statku a tu nagle sie okazuje ze prosta... I JAK TU Z TEGO TERAZ MUROWAC jak czlowiek sie juz przywyczail do niwelowania tych wszystkich bananow... nie da sie tego opisac slowami... no ale chcialem sie bardzo podzielic... tak bardzo i tak szybko ze nawet nie dbajac o polskie litery... (im sorry)

----------


## micbarpia

ostatni etap do zbrojenie stropu, myslalem ze bedzie latwiej ale do rzeczy: po ulozeniu deskowania i docieciu z osb brakujacych kawalkow wrzucilismy z tesciem prety i kolejengo dnia zaczalem je sam sobie wiazac.... 70 pretow w jedna i 70 w druga.. czyli prawie 5000 tys wiazan gdyby wiazac kazde oczko wiec pomyslalme ze jak zwiaze co drugie to bedzie git:

i tak po dwoch dniach roboty (12 godzin + 8 godzin ) mialem dopiero tyle... 






szybka refleksja ze tak przeciez to sie zaje*** a nie zrobie tego... rece bola, pokancerowane ale to nie problem mozna sie przywyczaic ale ta pozycja z wypieta d**a schylony tyle czasu ... nie to nie mozna tak... wiec wieczorem usiadlem do netu z mysla o zakupie wiazarki ale szczesliwym trafem udalo sie wypozyczyc i nastepnego dnia bylo u mnie juz to:



ludzie, jak ktos nie uzywal to porownam to tak... wkrecic 2500 srubek recznym srubokretem lub wkretarka... i tyle w temacie... a KOSZTY? wypozyczenie 125zl dziennie to jest zaden koszt... DRUT na szpuli ktory jest do kompletu robi koszty ale i tak moim zdaniem warto... na 50m2 stropu czyli dolna siatka oczko 10 i gorna siatka oczko 15 poszlo mi 23 szpulki drutu po 10zl kazda... dla mnie WARTO, gdyby ktos chcial mam kontakt do goscia i moge sie podzielic, a efekty? w ciagu kolejnych 3 godzin zrobilem tyle co przez poprzednie 20













a we wtorek 13 nastapilo szczesliwe zalanie stropu i to jest etap na ta chwile... 










teraz czas na strop 125m2... ale wizja ze ze zbrojarka bedzie latwiej pociesza...

----------


## Kaizen

Miałeś w projekcie siatkę górą w obydwie strony z prętów 12mm? Po całości?
Ten projekt musiał być tani... Za to na materiały wydasz wielokrotnie więcej, niż oszczędziłeś na projekcie.

----------


## micbarpia

Wiem co masz na mysli ale to nie tak. Gorna siatka fi10, pozatym.duza rozpietosc.stropu. projekt indywidualny wiec raczej przewymiarowanie minimalne...

----------


## Kaizen

> Wiem co masz na mysli ale to nie tak. Gorna siatka fi10, pozatym.duza rozpietosc.stropu. projekt indywidualny wiec raczej przewymiarowanie minimalne...


Na środku stropu, między podparciem, nie ma sensu zbrojenie - tu działają tylko siły ściskające z którymi beton sobie radzi.
To, że indywidualny o niczym nie świadczy - wręcz przeciwnie. Jesteś pierwszym i ostatnim betatesterem. Projekt katalogowy jest oglądany przez wielu projektantów adoptujących, kierbudów, inwestorów - i uwagi są dostępne w necie. Czasami uwzględnia je autor projektu i poprawia - ale ma też może to poprawić każdy projektant adaptujący projekt.

Tu masz przykład typowego zbrojenia stropu:



Czyli górne zbrojenie tylko w okolicach podparcia, pręty główne grubsze, rozdzielcze cieńsze i w większych odstępach.

----------


## boconek03

> na ostatnim foto widać troche bardziej pomaranczowe porothermy, i tu taka mala dygresja.
> Niby wszystko to samo bo weinenberger porotherm 25 klasa itd wszystko to samo ale mam na tej budowie juz doczynienia z 3 rodzajem cegly. Pierwsza byla cegla odkupiona od sasiada (zostalo mu prawie 5 palet). Troche wieksze wpusty na palce niz ta ktora zamawialem juz sam sobie ze skladu ale krzywaaaa panie.... lo matko jaka krzywa i krucha... no nic w wiekszosci idzie na docinki bo lezy najblizej miejsca gdzie docinam ;P, Cegla nr 2 przyjechala prosto z fabryki wymiary takie samo wszystko ladnie pasuje ale po kolorze i nieco mniejszych wpsutach na palce widac ze gdzie indziej produkowana... KRZYWA NADAL ale jakby mniej.... JAKIEZ bylo moja zdzwienie keidy zamowilem ostatnie 2 palety 25 porothermu. na poczatku nawet sie jej nie przygladalem ale potrzebowalem sobie ustawic jakies tam stopnie... i polozylem jedna na druga potem 3 i 4... i doznalem szoku... JA PRDL myslac... PROSTY POROTHERM!!!!??? jakto?? to taki istnieje???? wczesniej gdy kladlem jedna na druga cegla nr 1 lub nr 2 bujalo jak na statku a tu nagle sie okazuje ze prosta... I JAK TU Z TEGO TERAZ MUROWAC jak czlowiek sie juz przywyczail do niwelowania tych wszystkich bananow... nie da sie tego opisac slowami... no ale chcialem sie bardzo podzielic... tak bardzo i tak szybko ze nawet nie dbajac o polskie litery... (im sorry)


Dlatego nie wierzę juz od dawna w solidność porotherma i na swoją budowę wybrałem leiera. Tańszy i tak samo krzywy to po co przepłacać..

----------


## micbarpia

Nie było czasu ani checi na uzupełnianie dziennika. Przyznaję... Ale czas to nadrobic... na czym to skonczylismy... to juz tyle czasu.
    Po wylaniu poprzedniego stropu przyszedl czas na ten wiekszy wiec trzeba bylo wymurować reszte scian i wylac nadproza. Wiem wiem ze mozna tez kupic gotowe ale jakos uznalem ze zrobic sobie takie OOO solidniejsze i jeszcze z xpsem zatopionym wiec do dziela :smile: 





w to upalne lato bardzo przydawal sie  cien w garazu i chlod jaki tam panowal w porownaniu z reszta otoczenia :smile: 



















cdn

----------


## micbarpia

W miedzyczasie rozszalowałem poprzedni strop i jestem bardzo zadowolony z efektow zreszta ocencie sami .







cdn

----------


## micbarpia

Moj najwiekszy strach był wlasnie przed projektem schody... ale teraz po fakcie musze przyznac ze to byla fajna przychoda. 
PROJEKT SCHODY:

----------


## micbarpia

kolejny etap to szalowanie wienca i stropu... myslalem ze pojdzie to szybciej (wstepnie planowalem zalac koniec wrzesnia a przesunelo sie o miesiac... i to nie z powodu pogody...no coz takie zycie

----------


## micbarpia

Wiazanie z pomoca kolegi przez kilka dni a pozniej tescia i maszynki poszlo calkiem sprawnie :smile:   lecz nie bez przeszkod ale o tym za chwile...

----------


## micbarpia

tak sobie wiazalismy w sobote to zbrojenie az tu nagle nadepnalem na cos i poczulem ze mnie "ugryzło" calkiem porzadnie ... zdjalem but a tam cala skarpetka czerwona... 





















okazalo sie ze strzemie ktore widzialem i mialeem dociac (ale cos mnie odciagnelo i potem zapomnialem) weszlo mi okolo 4 cm w strope przez but specjalistyczny ((nie moge narzekac ogolnie dobre buty) ... takze niedziela z glowy i bez szanse na lanie stropu w poniedzialek, trzeba bylo przesuwac... na zdjeciach widac dziure w podeszwie buta oraz sterzace ramie strzemiona ktore przykleilo mi sie do wnetrza stopy...

----------


## micbarpia

Ostatecznie jednak udalo sie dzisiaj zalac ten strop wreszcie i byl to zdecydowanie trudny etap... schody rowniez w zalewaniu to kawal roboty ktorej niedoszacowalem, i jak sie okazuje zamowilem za malo betonu o okolo 1m3 mimo ze bralem z wyliczen bardzo dokladnych z komputera i jakosc wykonania u mnie co do mm. jednak na samym rownaniu stropu o pow 129m2 kazde 0,5 cm na srodku i to co poleci w dziury porotermu moze spowodowac taka niespodzianke... 













ogolnie jestem HAPPY bardzo i ide chyba w sen zimowy bo tym razem czuje sie serio zmeczony  :wink: 

pozdrawiam wszystkich

----------


## Kamil_

Tak jak kiedyś pisałem - strop wykańcza do dna!
Gratuluje ze masz już to za sobą!
Teraz dobrze oblać heh

----------


## Laczak

Jeden z najbardziej czasochłonnych etapów przy ssz za Tobą. Jak zawsze na bardzo wysokim poziomie. Gratulacje!
Jeszcze jakieś plany na ten rok, czy już zimowy odpoczynek?

----------


## B_i_U

Przynajmniej dużo zdjęć bez zbędnego pitolenia  :wink: .
Czym ciąłeś te pustaki?
80gr/m2 to daje minimum 2000PLN za wypożyczenie na średni dom, a bardziej tak pewnie ze 3000PLN (kwestia jak szybko zrobimy i rozszalujemy). Może to nie dużo biorąc pod uwagę oszczędność pracy ale wszystko trzeba oddać i nie zostaje nic. Normalnie masz kilka kubików desek i stemple. Jak wygląda rozliczanie się za docięte płyty? Samemu trzeba to wszystko przywieźć, czy transport w cenie?

Brawo za efekty
Bartek

----------


## micbarpia

1. Porotherm cialem na dwa sposoby, jak potrzebowalem na dlugosc to jechalem.duzym flexem dookola.pustaka i reszte puknalem i odpadalo na rowno, do.ciecia w poziomie kupilem lisice i lisi ogon bardzo fajnie.sie tnie (wczesniej nie mialem moze tez bym cial), 
2. Wypozyczenie tak jak mowisz 3000, docinki brakujace robi sie z.wlasnych plyt nie.mozna cisc wypozyczonych, transport normalnie jak za.transport mi wyszlo 250zl. Nic nie zostaje poza docinkami ale prawda tez taka ze.latwiej zaszalowac i rozszalowac... niestety wygoda kosztuje ale w wypadku budowy solo warto za nia zaplacic

----------


## B_i_U

Dzięki za odpowiedz. A teraz do roboty. Zima nadchodzi i wtedy samoroby trochę odpoczywają  :wink: 

Pozdrawiam
Bartek

----------


## boconek03

Hej, z czego planujesz elewacje? Na wizualizacji wygląda jak klinkier?

----------


## micbarpia

Nie wiem jeszcze, planuje z kamienia lub imitacji ale tynku tez nie wykluczam

----------


## aiki

> Dzięki za odpowiedz. A teraz do roboty. Zima nadchodzi i wtedy samoroby trochę odpoczywają 
> 
> Pozdrawiam
> Bartek


Nie odpoczywają tylko marzną.
Samorób nie odpoczywa.

----------


## micbarpia

po okolo pol roku nieobecnosci trzeba by cos tu naskrobac zeby ci co sie zastanawiaja czy da rade sie budowac w pojedynke nie zwatpili!! 
u mnie teraz tak to wyglada... jest okolo 800 bloczkow z 1700niecalego wiec blisko polowy:

----------


## dez

Normalnie zamczysko  :big grin:

----------


## micbarpia

Strasznie zaniedbałem dziennik, ale sezon zamknięty więc niedługo uzupełnię jakieś fotki

----------


## micbarpia

Dawno nie byłem więc zaraz uzupełniam, ogólnie rzeczy biorąc działam bardzo powoli ale ciągle do przodu :wink:

----------


## micbarpia

Wiec efekty widac na zdjeciach ponizej:
nie obyło sie bez wpadek, najwieksza niestety dotyczy gladkosci stropu a raczej jej braku... niestety tego dnia jakos ciezko nam sie wyrownywalo beton listwa (2m spalinowa) Albo beton byl za gesty albo sam juz nie wiem generalnie wyszedl ten strop najgorzej pod tym wzgledem ze wszystkich 3. No coz... nast razem bardziej bym sie postaral ale poki co mam nadzieje ze to ostatni moj strop  :wink:  
W 2 miejscach na wiencu nie dokrecilem szpilki i wypchnelo delikatnie 1cm i zrboil sie zabek... do zeszlifowania oczywiscie przed polozeniem styropianu ale i tak taka wpadka denerwujaca... na szczescie wyleczylem sie juz z tych milimetrow z poczatku dziennika... inaczej juz dawno trafilbym do piachu... pozdrawiam wszystkich budujacych !!!

----------


## micbarpia

Niedlugo bedzie pierwsza ekipa na mojej budowie. Panowie od dachu maja przyjsc jeszcze w tym roku... zobaczymy czy sie im ta sztuka uda i jak wykonaja wiezbe. Na zime zostawiam deskowoanie i pape,
 na wiosne jak bedzie $ to chce sam polozyc dachowke.... ale kto to wie co bedzie w dzisiejszych covidowych czasach

----------


## boconek03

I jak tam? udało się z dachem?

----------


## B_i_U

> Dawno nie byłem więc zaraz uzupełniam, ogólnie rzeczy biorąc działam bardzo powoli ale ciągle do przodu


O, i to jest najważniejsze - byle do przodu. Jak się robi rzeczywiście samemu (a jesteś chyba nieliczną taką osobą na tym forum) to wszystko trwa naprawdę miesiącami. Tylko ściany idą stosunkowo szybko. 
Ja w dzienniku mam też niekiedy półroczne dziury albo nawet dłuższe.

Pozdrawiam
Bartek

----------


## micbarpia

> I jak tam? udało się z dachem?


Jest dach, właściwie był tuż przed swiętami. Jakoś mało czasu na forum ale uzupełnienie jutro lub niedługo :smile: 
Teraz ocieplenie sciany wwschodniej (od strony garazu) i reszta dachu jakos niedługo.

----------


## micbarpia

w skrócie: bardzo porządna ekipa górali, bez zbędnych słów i problemów. 2 dni robili i załatwione. Jestem bardzo zadowolony. Póki co nie widzę problemów  :wink:

----------


## boconek03

Pięknie! Czekamy na dachówkę :big grin:

----------


## dez

Rewelka, dom zaczyna wyglądać, jeszcze garaż i będzie pięknie  :smile:

----------


## bcgarage

Szacun za samorobienie hehe ja już 4 lata walczę, a jedyne co mi robili obcy to więźba, wstawienie okien i drzwi oraz montaż klimy  :cool:  Tak więc wiem co czują Twoje plecy w tej robocie hehehehe

----------


## boconek03

Jak tam u Ciebie, dzieje się coś?
ściany z porotherma murowałeś na zaprawę z betoniarki czy z gotową z worka?

----------


## micbarpia

Cześć, u mnie wszystko ok, troche zwolniło tempo budowy przez pandemie itd, ale coś tam robię. Liczę na przyspieszenie na wiosne 2022 i wtedy pewnie zrobię jakąs relację. Na razie ocieplam scianę wschodnią (bo tam trzeba dach nad garażem zrobić)

----------


## boconek03

Czekamy na relację z budowy  :wink: 
mam pytanko odnośnie ścian działowych. Reczywiście tak jak planowałeś wszystkie ściany działowe murowałeś z pustaka 25cm zamiast z cienkiego? albo z 18cm zamiast 11,5?

----------

